# Amplificador Clase A pura 2 etapas Single Ended a Mosfet



## diegomj1973 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hola a todos:

Después de haber incursionado en la amplificación en clase A con el mítico amplificador JLH, decidí diseñar mis propios amplificadores o buffers. Con mucho éxito y orgullo personal desarrollé mejoras para el JLH, diseñé y armé desde cero un buffer a mosfet sin realimentación global y en single ended; incentivado por el excelente desempeño de estos dos “monstruos” procedí a diseñar y armar desde cero un amplificador con salida a mosfet 3 etapas también en single ended. Todos estos circuitos superaron muy ampliamente mis expectativas personales.

Motivado por el éxito previo y por la reciente adquisición de un osciloscopio analógico LEADER LBO-508A de 20 MHz (que añoraba desde hace muchos años pero debido a que no me dedico de lleno a ésto no compré en su momento y ahora me salió la oportunidad y la aproveché, ya que lo conseguí “inmaculado” con manual original, puntas, fusible original de reemplazo!!! (obvio que nunca fue necesario utilizarlo), embalaje original, todo como nuevo, ya que quien lo adquirió nunca lo usó y luego falleció sin poder usarlo), no dudé en comenzar a diseñar desde cero un amplificador con salida a mosfet 2 etapas también en single ended. Sus características más relevantes son: amplificador diferencial a bipolares en la entrada alimentado con fuente de corriente constante mejorada para altos PSRR (en base a dos transistores bipolares) y conectado en sus colectores un current mirror Wilson mejorado (en base a 4 transistores bipolares). No hay degeneración de emisores en el diferencial ni en el current mirror Wilson. La etapa de salida es a mosfet en single ended con fuente de corriente constante mejorada para altos PSRR (usando un mosfet controlado por un transistor bipolar). Hay acople directo en continua en la salida y hay acople capacitivo en la entrada. No hay otra cosa. Fuente de alimentación: desregulada y filtrado simple a capacitor.

Las especificaciones técnicas son:

Máxima tensión de entrada = 2 V RMS
Ganancia de tensión = 11,86 dB (medida a 1 KHz)
Máximo voltaje de salida en clase A pura = 7,83 V RMS (1 KHz y 12 ohmios)
THD total a plena potencia 0,00049 % (1 KHz y 12 ohmios)
Segunda armónica = -82,70 dB en 16 KHz a –111,03 dB en 16 Hz (12 ohmios)
Tercera armónica = -96,09 dB en 16 KHz a –131,44 dB en 16 Hz (12 ohmios)
Potencia de salida máxima libre de recorte = 5,11 W RMS (1 KHz y 12 ohmios)
Rango de frecuencias = 0,82 Hz a 625,50 KHz (a - 0,1 dB)
Fase = +0,52 grados a 16 Hz y –0,32 grados a 16 KHz
Frecuencia de corte inferior = 0,13 Hz a –3 dB
Frecuencia de corte superior = 3,63 MHz a –3 dB
PSRR = 81,81 dB (8,12 uV RMS a la salida con ripple de 100 mV RMS por rail, con entrada cortocircuitada, 12 ohmios)
Impedancia de entrada desbalanceada = 5,9 K ohmios
Capacidad de filtrado de alimentación = 56.400 uF por canal
Voltaje de alimentación = 32,7 V desregulados
Corriente de alimentación = 1,11 A por rail (aprox.)
Potencia disipada por mosfet = 35 W (aprox.)
Potencia disipada total = 145,5 W (aprox.) para 10,22 W RMS totales en clase A pura
Potencia de los transformadores = 4 unidades de 240 VA cada uno (220V a 24V) para dos canales (dos transformadores por canal)

Como características subjetivas:

Gran dinámica (fuente desregulada y bien dimensionada, sin elementos de paso)
Detalle extremo en los pasajes más débiles de la música con limpieza de fondo muy marcada aún con parlantes muy sensibles (camino corto de señal y alto PSRR)
Rapidez (alto slew rate debido a la relativa alta corriente del diferencial)
Capacidad de ir desde los pasajes más débiles a los más estridentes con suma rapidez y sin compresiones aparentes.
Excelente desempeño en el rango medio a alto.
Excelente control de graves. Buen damping.
Calor para regalar!!!

Acá van algunas fotos del “monstruo número 4” todavía sin “encerrar” en su jaula.
Los disipadores están bastante cortos por lo que las pruebas de escucha las hice breves y hasta sumergiendo parcialmente los disipadores en agua (parece una locura pero anda joya y pude disfrutar música por unas 4 horas!!! y con temperaturas razonables). Obvio que no uso micas, para reducir al máximo las Tj de los mosfet. Como no consigo disipadores de tamaños adecuados y precios accesibles voy a probar refrigeración pasiva por aceite (aislando los 4 disipadores entre sí y totalmente sumergidos dentro de una o dos cubas con aceite refrigerante). A los mosfet se les agregó unas pequeñas aletas en “U” sobre la carcasa plástica de modo de ayudar un poco más en la disipación. Los disipadores debieran ser prácticamente iguales pero en mi caso son 2 unidades ZD8 de 15 cm de largo (1,56 grados / vatio) y otras 2 unidades ZD8 de 20 cm de largo (1,35 grados / vatio). Traté de compensar las aletas en U que disponía: le coloqué las dos U más grandes en los dos ZD8 de 15 cm y las dos U más chicas en los dos ZD8 de 20 cm.
En una de las fotos se ve el detalle del disipador para el BC560C (encapsulado TO-92) que lo emule a partir de disipadores rescatados.

En el esquema no fue incluido un pequeñisimo capacitor de 1,5 pF en paralelo a la resistencia de entrada de 4K7 (dispuesta entre la base de uno de los transistores del diferencial y 0V) ya que la capacidad entre pistas de esta resistencia era cercana a ese valor y no fue necesario colocarlo adicionalmente. Esa capacidad mejora muy poquito algunas distorsiones.

Se cuidó lo más posible la conexión en estrella de todos los puntos que van a 0V. Se prestó especial cuidado a la conexión de la realimentación en la salida.

En paralelo a cada capacitor de las CCS se dispuso uno adicional de 0,1 uF. Lo mismo con los de alto valor de la realimentación y de la entrada.

Saludos


----------



## juanma (Jul 2, 2011)

Buenas diego e interesante proyecto!

Unas cosas:

por qué asocias una fuente desregulada a una gran dinámica?
regular la alimentación de las etapas de baja potencia es lo mas recomendable.

por qué :"No hay degeneración de emisores en el diferencial ni en el current mirror Wilson"?
cuando justamente lo que hace es linearizar la etapa.

a modo subjetivo, no probaste con un input en singled ended? Es decir, todo el amplificador single ended.

no está compensado en frecuencia ese amplificador??

Saludos!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 2, 2011)

juanma dijo:


> Buenas diego e interesante proyecto!
> 
> Hola Juanma:
> 
> ...


----------



## juanma (Jul 2, 2011)

De cuanto es el factor de realimentación?

Que sea estable a cualquier frecuencia lo sacaste por simulación?

Ese espejo de corriente en el input te da muchisima ganancia de lazo abierto.
Si tenes tiempo probate algo sin espejo de corriente, para tener un menor factor de realimentación, y nos contas si escuchas alguna diferencia. 

Y en lo posible que esa evaluación auditiva la realice alguien que no tenga idea del audio, a modo de hacerlo lo mas imparcial posible. Yo hice eso, y el voto positivo fue para el amplificador sin realimentación.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 2, 2011)

"juanma;De cuanto es el factor de realimentación?"

Lo tengo calculado, ni bien lo encuentre entre mis papeletas lo subo.

"Que sea estable a cualquier frecuencia lo sacaste por simulación?"

Verifiqué que el margen de fase esté en torno a 45 grados (135 grados en la grafica de fase) de modo que la respuesta impulsional sea una solución de compromiso entre sub y sobreamortiguado, cuando la ganancia es 1 (0dB).

La prueba más concreta de estabilidad es el hecho de tenerlo en perfecto funcionamiento y verificados sus parámetros más indicativos de estabilidad. Estuvo ya un poco más de 6 horas bajo pruebas sin indicios de oscilaciones, corrimientos de puntos estáticos o inestabilidades térmicas.

"Ese espejo de corriente en el input te da muchisima ganancia de lazo abierto." Si, bastante. Mucho más si todavía no tienen resistencias de emisor los 2 transistores más inferiores del Wilson mejorado y los 2 del diferencial.

"Si tenes tiempo probate algo sin espejo de corriente, para tener un menor factor de realimentación, y nos contas si escuchas alguna diferencia." Voy a disfrutar un buen rato este diseño y luego lo pruebo, porque la verdad me gusta muchísimo como suena. Requiere muchas horas de escucha para "sacarle la ficha". 

"Y en lo posible que esa evaluación auditiva la realice alguien que no tenga idea del audio, a modo de hacerlo lo mas imparcial posible. Yo hice eso, y el voto positivo fue para el amplificador sin realimentación" Muy cierto!!!

Saludos

PD: ni bien pueda subo una audición como con el buffer. Es muy llamativo pero no tiene el famoso hiss de fondo que se suele escuchar en muchos amplificadores, es simplemente mudo aún en los tweeters más sensibles. No hay ronquido de ningún tipo en la salida. Juanma: si podés simulalo y contame. Incluso es tan simple que podés probarlo armar. No te va a defraudar.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 9, 2011)

Aquí les dejo una pequeña prueba de audición del amplificador subida en youtube. Condiciones de prueba: reproductor de CD Sharp directamente conectado a su entrada. Carga de 12 ohmios (dos bafles de 6 ohmios en serie por canal). Tema: solo de batería del grupo MANA en vivo (Coladito, track 9). Como detalle se alcanza a ver un ventilador de pie a mano para tranquilizar a la "bestia" que tiene muchísima fuerza en sus pulmones.






Adicionalmente, les muestro un pequeño adelanto de mis bafles esféricos, con un volúmen de 22 litros cada uno y con parlantes coaxiales de rango extendido de 8 pulgadas. Están operativos ya pero faltan culminar detalles de construcción. El damping interno se realizó con dos tipos de materiales. Como características: ausencia de coloración del bafle e imágen estéreo inmejorable.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 11, 2011)

Hoy entro a este foro para distraerme y tratar de no caer, después de una muy penosa transición que me tocó pasar justo en el día de mi cumpleaños. He perdido a mi cumpa de la vida... mi querido viejito. No caigo aún. Lo necesitaba un poquito más todavía. Quería hacerlo partícipe de muchos momentos gratos que podían sucederme. No pudo conocer nietos... Lamento tanto haber postergado demasiado la decisión de la venida de los hijos. Hubiera deseado verle la carita de felicidad de conocerlos.

Asimismo les agradezco a todo el foro la atención de saludarme en ese día que podría haber sido tan especial para mí.

Junto fuerzas y entereza para tomar la posta de la familia y preservarlos del dolor.

Gracias, Santiago y hasta siempre!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2011)

Diego:
Te doy mi mas sentido pésame.
Si bien no tuve la posibilidad de conocerlo, la pérdida de un padre es una situación muy difícil...
Que Dios lo guarde.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 11, 2011)

Gracias Eduardo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

Lo siento mucho viejo.

Que esté en paz.


----------



## kacharero (Ago 11, 2011)

Mi sentido pésame, colega
 un dia emigre y no volví a ver mas a mi viejo , su nieto solo lo conoció por photos. animo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 25, 2011)

Les acerco algunas gráficas de simulación del amplificador para que se les clarifiquen los datos numéricos.

Corresponden al Espectro de distorsión en la salida y a la Distorsión Armónica Total en % (gráfica 1)
La gráfica 2 representa las Distorsiones de 2da y 3era Armónicas.
La gráfica 3 es la función de transferencia (Magnitud y Fase). En estas gráficas podemos analizar la estabilidad, es decir, en Magnitud 1 (0dB) corresponde aprox. -135 grados de Fase (45 grados de margen de fase referido a -180 grados).

Cualquier duda que haya podemos discutirlo. Gracias

PD: ¿alguien lo pudo armar?
PD2: no probé aún reemplazar la Wilson por una sola resistencia para bajar la ganancia a lazo abierto y ver que sucede con la tonalidad (según referencias al tema de factor de realimentación con relación a cambio de tonalidad general)


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 17, 2011)

Estuve buscando como efectuar el gabinete del amplificador (que me suele resultar siempre tedioso!) y se me ocurrió utilizar el gabinete de una vieja PC AT486DX4 que tenía tirada por ahí con mis basuras tecnológicas. Más precisamente el "esqueleto" del gabinete, debido a que voy a colocarle tapas laterales de madera (para darle un cierto toque a delicado y vintage, jajaja) para aprovechar atornillar los cuatro disipadores a estas tapas, ya que los mosfet no están aislados de los disipadores (los uso sin micas). Me viene al pelo. Voy a ver si consigo unos disipadores mucho más grandes para no llegar a disipación por aceite ni mucho menos usar coolers.

Adquirí un reproductor de Blue Ray por lo que voy a darle "jubilación" a mi antiguo reproductor de CD Sharp (que me resultó un caño).

Ni bien disponga los primeros resultados, muestro fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2011)

Suelo utilizar los gabinetes de las VHS , solo hay que rehacer el frente 

Tengo el miiiiiiiiismo osciloscopio , solo que el mio es la versión portatil a baterías. LBO308S










Saludos !


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 18, 2011)

Muy buena idea lo del gabinete del VHS. Tengo una Noblex, pero la estoy usando para transmitir audio y video inalámbricamente (uso el modulador de la video para atacar un booster de 36 dB y de ahí a una antenita y recepciono en cualquier TV conectado a otra antenita aérea dentro de unos 50m sin problemas!!!). Es como una pequeña emisora de TV!!!.

Una modificación que voy a implementar en breve en el amplificador de audio es intercalar una resistencia de entre 2k2 y 2k7 máximo entre el colector de la primer fuente de corriente constante (a la izquierda y arriba en mi esquema) y los dos emisores unidos del diferencial. Es simplemente para evitar el disipador del BC560C. La potencia de la resistencia la voy a fijar en 1 a 2W máximos, para darle cierta estabilidad térmica al circuito.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

*La asimetría intrínseca de los bobinados de los transformadores con secundarios con punto medio y el gran secreto para su empleo exitoso en circuitos de audio de alta calidad:*

En un par de oportunidades mencioné el hecho de que en mis diseños de amplificadores o buffers de audio había empleado para sistemas estéreos cuatro transformadores en lugar de uno (en sistemas de calidad baja) o dos (en sistemas de calidad media). Les había comentado también lo de las asimetrías de voltajes en los casos de secundarios con punto medio para casos de fuentes duales y su implicancia en el rizado de fuente. También les había comentado una forma de reducir rizados utilizando cuatro trafos con secundarios de arrollamiento simple y cuatro rectificadores tipo mesa (diodos apareados constructivamente) para obtener sistemas de calidad alta, como yo los llamo.

Todo esto no es capricho mío, ni locura, ni estravagancia, sino que responde a un gran secreto que les paso a comentar y muy probablemente hasta a los más experimentados se les haya pasado. Este secreto es producto de observaciones que uno fue haciendo con el transcurso de los años y creo que merece especial reconocimiento.

Considerando constructivamente a los transformadores acorazados, concentrémonos en la forma de bobinar el secundario. Supongamos que necesitamos bobinar un secundario con punto medio… Comenzaríamos por un extremo del carrete con nuestro primer extremo del arrollamiento al que vamos a llamar punta Inicial… Arrollamos las vueltas específicas de nuestra primera mitad del secundario hasta culminar en nuestro punto medio al que vamos a llamar punta Central... Con mucha suerte supongamos que nuestra primera mitad del arrollamiento secundario quepa en una sola capa (ocupando todo el ancho del carrete)… A continuación, sobre la segunda capa ya, arrollamos las vueltas específicas de nuestra segunda mitad del secundario hasta culminar en el segundo extremo al que vamos a llamar punta Final.

Llamemos radio medio de arrollamiento a la distancia geométrica comprendida entre el centro de la sección transversal del alambre (de nuestra primera capa, por ejemplo, correspondiendo a nuestra primera mitad del arrollamiento secundario) y el centro de la sección de nuestro núcleo central. Vamos a tener en nuestro ejemplo dos radios medios (el de la primera capa y el de la segunda capa).

Ahora bien, el radio medio de arrollamiento de nuestra primera mitad es más pequeño que el radio medio de arrollamiento de nuestra segunda mitad (por más que la cantidad de espiras en cada mitad de arrollamiento sean iguales), con lo que las longitudes físicas de alambre de los dos arrollamientos serán diferentes y por ende sus resistencias de pérdida e incluso sus inductancias y capacidades.

Ya se podrán imaginar que con corrientes nulas de consumo por cada rama las tensiones inducidas en cada una de ellas van a ser iguales o muy parecidas (dependiendo de las tolerancias típicas del bobinador) peeeeeeroooooo.... con corrientes incrementándose en valor (puede que también corrientes diferentes) la cosa cambia e incluso puede empeorar muy asimétricamente las regulaciones de voltaje propias de cada mitad de secundario.

No se asusten!!! Puede haber algún tipo de paleativo para este problema de modo de intentar reducir esas asimetrías identificando el bobinado más largo y otorgándole a este bobinado los consumos más reducidos (si así se diera).

Créanme, las diferencias entre emplear dos transformadores para un sistema estéreo y emplear cuatro son muy importantes, muy a pesar de su mayor costo. El rizado en este último caso es sensiblemente menor y carece de la onda superpuesta que se produce debido a las asimetrías de los bobinados.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Muy buena idea lo del gabinete del VHS. Tengo una Noblex, pero la estoy usando para transmitir audio y video inalámbricamente (uso el modulador de la video para atacar *un booster de 36 dB* y de ahí a una antenita y recepciono en cualquier TV conectado a otra antenita aérea dentro de unos 50m sin problemas!!!). Es como una pequeña emisora de TV!!!.
> 
> Saludos


 
Si tenés ese circuito , lo subirías  ?

**********************************************

El tema de los transformadores con punto medio tiene dos soluciones , una es dividir el espacio en dos y hacer los secundarios uno al lado del otro , incluso se pueden utilizar los carretes comerciales divididos y hacer dos medios primarios y sobre ellos los medios secundarios , la otra solución es hacer los dos secundarios simultaneamente , en ese caso algunos cuestionan que quedan espiras apoyadas con otras con diferencias de tensión que en algunos casos son cercanas a los 100 V , pero que considero que para los barnices actuales no tiene importancia.

Por ahí esto te interese leer esto :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-bajisimo-ripple-high-end-18808/

Saludos !


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hola Dosmetros (disculpame que use tu nick ya que no se tu nombre!!!):

Las dos soluciones que proponés son estupendas técnicamente hablando!!! más para cuando te toca hacerlos bobinar con características especiales y a veces menos frecuentes de encontrar en almacenes de electrónica. Las dos soluciones son perfectamente válidas y aplicables, a diferencia de la solución que propongo donde podemos rescatar algún trafo de características más frecuentes y comunes. Habrá que analizar diferencias de costos entre uno y los otros dos métodos que proponés (que creo, si técnicamente se puede implementar económicamente, de seguro son más bajos que los que propongo). Además tenés en tus casos, a iguales condiciones de potencia, menos pérdida en vacío, menos peso, reducción de cableado, espacio, etc., etc. El único problema es convencer a los "fenicios que bobinan" de hacerlos distintos de como los vemos casi siempre!!!. JAJAJA!!!!

En cuanto al circuito de la emisorita de TV es simplísimo: la salida de video compuesto de tu VCR (la que se conectaba antiguamente a la entrada de VHF/UHF del TV) la conectás a la entrada de un booster comercial (de los que vienen con ganancia fija de 10dB o mejor aún de los que vienen con ganancia ajustable de hasta 36dB). Estos booster suelen venir con su fuentecita incluída ó externa que generalmente se alimentan con 12Vcc y hasta 500 mA (suelen ser de mejor calidad). No es necesario acá inventar nada, se compra (< $100 con fuentecita y todo). A la salida de tu booster conectás una pequeña antenita (con medidas estandarizadas para el caso de VHF). En este punto podés incluso (a modo de pruebas caseras) usar un trozo de alambre (se me vino el alma de Argentino!!!!!). Luego, a distancia, conectás otra antenita (léase alambre también!!!!!) a un TV y sintonizás en canal 3 ó 4 dependiendo por qué canal tu VCR transmite y listo!!!. Si te queda algún cassette de VHS, lo colocás y probás la señal a distancia (es muy buena!!!). Si tu VCR te permite entrar con video y audio externo podés emitir también esas señales (que pueden ser provenientes de una videocámara, etc.). Se pueden emular así económicos circuitos de video vigilancia con VCR que están en deshuso.

Lo de la fuente High End que linkeaste, yo ya te había comentado con anterioridad que sirve para emular una especie de rectificación polifásica con la consiguiente reducción de los tiempos de carga/descarga de los condensadores de filtrado. Muy ingenioso pero hay que analizar costos (que en High End, por ahí, los que tienen la papota no se miden en gastar).

Saludos y gracias por sumarte a este foro!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 3, 2011)

Para tratar de dejar la mayor cantidad de datos posibles sobre el amplificador en cuestión, es que voy a intentar simular, calcular y medir (de resultarme posible) el Slew Rate y la impedancia de salida (arrojando el Damping Factor). En principio, como primera aproximación, el Slew Rate estimo (corríjanme, de estar numéricamente equivocado) en bastante más de 5V/uS. Como corriente de carga/descarga tomo unos 10 mA aprox. y como capacidad unos 2000 pF (considerando las peores condiciones para el mosfet). Muy probablemente esa capacidad sea bastante menor en la realidad. En este punto creo que puede mejorarse el Slew Rate sustituyendo el mosfet. No hice simulaciones ni mediciones al respecto. No veo necesario (ni conveniente) incrementar el Slew Rate aumentando la corriente del par diferencial (10 mA ya es más que importante para todo el par).

¿Colocar varios mosfet en paralelo, para manejar mayor potencia, deterioraría el Slew Rate por aumento de la capacidad resultante parásita entre los múltiples Drain y Gate? De ser así, ¿qué ventajas/desventajas traen las etapas en paralelo aparte de una mayor estabilidad térmica, mayor capacidad de manejo de corriente y confiabilidad?.

En las simulaciones, colocando varios mosfet en paralelo (en mi diseño y con el agregado de pequeñas resistencias de source de ecualización (0,1 ohm), más unas resistencias de Gate de 100 ohmios) se deterioran las bondades que logro con solo un mosfet por rail (para las mismas características de carga, corriente y tensión).

¿Es posible que haya diseños que se presten para "paralelearlos" y otros simplemente no?

Leí por ahí que puede existir una especie de fenómeno cancelatorio en "paralelear" transistores mosfet en cuanto al efecto de las capacidades parásitas y el problema de carga/descarga de estas capacidades que influyen en el Slew Rate. ¿Quién puede hechar más luz sobre ésto?

Ni bien cuente con datos más consistentes, los subo.

PD: quisiera probar utilizar los 2SK1058, ya que sus capacidades interelectródicas son bastante menores a las del IRF150N, e incluso son especialmente diseñados para audio. Tengo en disponibilidad unos 6.

Eduardo (Ezavalla): puede que debido al Slew Rate que estoy estimando esté notando (o subjetivamente me pareció) solo en algunas muy pocas grabaciones (por suerte no en todas) el detalle en los agudos, que te mencioné en un MP.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 13, 2011)

Producto de investigar exhaustivamente en las simulaciones con el diseño ya armado del último amplificador 2 etapas, han resultado nuevas mejoras que van a dar origen a una nueva versión, la 2.

Los cambios más significativos son:

- la inclusión de una resistencia de 3150 ohmios entre el colector de la primera CCS y los emisores del diferencial (izquierda del esquema), en un principio para reducir exigencias térmicas del BC560 que lleva un pequeño disipador. Anteriormente había anticipado colocar un valor de entre 2k2 y 2k7 (que pueden ser factibles también). Como resultado inesperado: la inclusión de esta resistencia además aumenta el rechazo de ripple a 93,76 dB!!!, logrando valores teóricos de menos de 2,05 uV RMS a la salida para un ripple de 100 mV RMS y 100 Hz por rail, para entrada cortocircuitada y carga de 12 ohmios. La mejora de rechazo alcanza los *11,95 dB*.
- la degeneración de los emisores del diferencial con resistencias de 330 ohmios.
- la modificación de la CCS de salida para mejorar composiciones de la distorsión y lograr también mayores niveles de potencia de salida (bajo el mismo tipo de carga, 12 ohmios) o lograr similares niveles de potencia de salida bajo cargas menores como 8, 6 o 4 ohmios, sin entrar en clipping dado el limitado valor de bias. Todo ésto se logra con el mismo nivel de bias original. Como resultado: se mejora la eficiencia de potencia. En carga de 12 ohmios, la eficiencia de potencia, puede llegar hasta casi el *42 %*!!!, de un 7 % en el diseño original.

Como resumen comparativo:
En la anterior Versión 1:
Máxima tensión de entrada de diseño para una salida con THD de 0,00049 % en 12 ohmios: 2 V RMS a 1 KHz sinusoidal y potencia máxima de 5,11 W RMS por canal (10,22 W RMS en estéreo).
Máxima tensión de entrada para una salida con THD < 1 % en 12 ohmios: 2,46 V RMS a 1 KHz sinusoidal y potencia máxima de 7,72 W RMS por canal (15,44 W RMS en estéreo).
2da armónica:  -82,70 dB a 16 KHz, -111,03 dB a 16 Hz.
3era armónica: -96,09 dB a 16 KHz, -131,44 dB a 16 Hz.

Versión 2:
Máxima tensión de entrada de diseño para una salida con THD de 0,00051 % en 12 ohmios: 2 V RMS a 1 KHz sinusoidal y potencia máxima de 4,80 W RMS por canal o 9,60 W RMS en estéreo (muy cercano al diseño original).
Máxima tensión de entrada para una salida con THD < 1 % en 12 ohmios: 5,06 V RMS a 1 KHz sinusoidal y potencia máxima de *30,43 W RMS* por canal. Aquí se da un gran cambio!!!. Podemos llevar al sistema estéreo a casi *61 W RMS totales* con distorsiones inferiores al 1 % y con la misma fuente de alimentación original!!!.
2da armónica:  -80,07 dB a 16 KHz, -127,15 dB a 16 Hz. Mejora en Baja Frecuencia de *16,12 dB*
3era armónica: -101,61 dB a 16 KHz, -152,52 dB a 16 Hz. Mejora en Alta Frecuencia de *5,52 dB* y mejora en Baja Frecuencia de *21,08 dB*.

Comparar el espectro de distorsión de esta nueva versión con el de la anterior. Verán que los armónicos superiores (por encima del 5to) quedan muy "planchados".

Hay una resistencia de valor próximo a los 2 K (en la salida) que se logra ajustando con presets. Este ajuste se realiza midiendo la relación de caída de tensión en alterna en las dos resistencias de potencia de 0,56 ohmios y 0,39 ohmios, de forma que sobre la resistencia de 0,56 ohmios caiga aprox. un 70 % de lo que cae en la de 0,39 ohmios para que la eficiencia de potencia pueda alcanzar niveles teóricos del 50 %. En la nueva versión, la eficiencia se acerca al 42 %, como ya dije, en cargas de 12 ohmios. La fuente de corriente en la salida (que para señales ya no es constante) es "modulada" (por así decirlo) por la misma señal de salida.

He simulado también una entrada balanceada dando iguales resultados pero con la ventaja adicional de permitir interconexiones un poco más largas de lo habitual y más inmunes al ruido de modo común.

Pronto estaré implementando estas mejoras.

Saludos

PD: acepto críticas de quienes quieran armarlo y disfrutarlo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 20, 2011)

Para complementar aún más los datos de la última versión del amplificador (Versión 2), les acerco unas curvas de THD total en función de la frecuencia, para distintos voltajes de entrada y potencia de salida en carga de 12 ohmios.

También les comento que pude calcular la ganancia en lazo abierto de este mismo amplificador que resulta en 104,71 dB. Para tal fin, se dispuso un filtro pasa bajo de primer orden (con frecuencia de corte muy baja formado por una resistencia de bajísimo valor que resulta muy poco intrusiva y un condensador muy grande) en la red de realimentación de modo de evitar toda interacción en frecuencia de esta misma red y así poder calcular la ganancia sin mucho error.

Ni bien pueda, subo las curvas de THD total para otras cargas como 8, 6 y 4 ohmios y para varios voltajes de entrada.

Si consigo buenos disipadores, lo voy a armar en breve, ya que los resultados son más que prometedores!!!.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 20, 2011)

Para complementar aún más los datos de la última versión del amplificador (Versión 2), les acerco unas curvas de THD total en función de la frecuencia, para distintos voltajes de entrada y potencia de salida en carga de 8 ohmios.

Sólo si el amplificador lo admite (desde el punto de vista de acotar niveles de distorsión total no mayores al 1 % y corrientes máximas admisibles por la fuente de alimentación), voy a ver si puedo subir las curvas de THD total para otras cargas como 6 y 4 ohmios y para varios voltajes de entrada.

En principio, me interesaría que este amplificador sirva como de rango completo para varios tipos de cargas (aunque no siempre es posible por los niveles de distorsión que se producen de acuerdo a la carga).

Para un rango de variación de tensión de entrada de aproximadamente 63,52 dB o entre 2 mV y 3 V (valores típicos en grabaciones en vinilos, por ejemplo), los niveles de distorsión total se mantienen por debajo del 1 % para cargas de entre 8 y 12 ohmios y rangos de frecuencia de entre 16 Hz y 16 KHz.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 23, 2011)

Para complementar aún más los datos de la última versión del amplificador (Versión 2), les acerco unas curvas de THD total en función de la frecuencia, para distintos voltajes de entrada y potencia de salida en carga de 6 ohmios.

Para poder comparar desempeños, se anexan superpuestas las tres curvas de THD total en función de la frecuencia para los tres tipos de carga de 6, 8 y 12 ohmios y para un voltaje de entrada de 2 V RMS (en los tres casos). Las diferencias son mínimas.

El amplificador no admite (desde el punto de vista de acotar niveles de distorsión total no mayores al 1 % y corrientes máximas admisibles por la fuente de alimentación) cargas de 4 ohmios o menos. La carga mínima sugerida es 6 ohmios.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 27, 2011)

Para comparar desempeños de la versión 2 contra la versión 1, les acerco las curvas superpuestas de THD total en función de la frecuencia, para voltaje de entrada de 2 V RMS y potencia de salida en carga de 12 ohmios, para ambas versiones. Las diferencias son mínimas. Sólo se diferencian en frecuencias por encima de los 16 KHz.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 27, 2011)

Estuve investigando en el simulador el desempeño de un diferencial en configuración Sziklay (ojo que no utilizo Sziklay en la etapa de salida sino que lo utilizo en el diferencial de entrada!) y la mejora que se logra es muy importante a pesar de quedar el sistema al límite de la estabilidad. La respuesta en amplitud cae en su punto superior de media potencia (-3 dB) a frecuencias aprox. una década más alta que en las versiones anteriores (1 y 2). La respuesta en fase se torna un poco caótica en frecuencias bastantes altas (por encima de los 4 o 5 MHz aprox.). Lo que sí me entusiasmó muchísimo es que la distorsión de 2da y 3era armónica caen a niveles mucho mayores que en las versiones anteriores (una mejora relativa en alta frecuencia mayor a unos 22,3 dB aprox. tanto en 2da como en 3era armónica, en ambas versiones) y lo más interesante es que el quiebre típico en estas curvas ya no es en torno a 1 KHz (como sucede en la mayoría de los amplificadores estándares) sino casi a los 10 KHz para la 2da armónica!.

Un punto en contra es que queda una muy pequeña alinealidad en la respuesta en amplitud en la parte alta de frecuencia (1 a 2 MHz) que no es fácil de aplanar con la compensación en la red de realimentación tradicional.

Para llegar a esos resultados, tuve que alterar también los valores de las resistencias de entrada al diferencial y las de la red de realimentación (la de 1K2 y 4K7 por 120 ohmios y 470 ohmios respectivamente) de modo que la exigencia del previo o fuente de señal se ve incrementada. Se requieren impedancias de salida de la fuente de señal de no más de 600 ohmios aprox. Ésto parece contradecirse con las ventajas del CFP (mayor impedancia de entrada), pero lamentablemente encontré mejores resultados con bajas resistencias asociadas.

La THD total se reduce bastante y lo que he notado a priori (faltan horas de simulación todavía) es que permite trabajar con acotados y bajos THD totales aún en mayores rangos de señal de entrada (supera en casi 20 dB los 63,52 dB anteriores).

Por lo pronto, antes de implementar las mejoras de la versión 2 en mi primera versión ya construida, voy a ver si logro materializar estas mejoras simuladas en la ya presentada versión 2 (enriqueciéndola aún más).

Como resultado de primeras pruebas:

2da armónica: *-119,73 db* contra los -80,07 dB a 16 KHz, *-130,55 dB* contra los -127,15 dB a 16 Hz.
3era armónica: *-123.98 dB* contra los -101,61 dB a 16 KHz, *-153,16 dB* contra los -152,52 dB a 16 Hz.

La entrada diferencial en CFP o Sziklay parecería mantener un poco más acotada la variación de temperatura de los transistores que la conforman (ya que de alguna manera es una configuración a corriente constante) de modo de contribuir a reducir un poco la memoria de distorsión que suele ser más alta en las configuraciones tradicionales de entrada diferencial. La configuración CFP linealiza bastante la entrada.

Otra cosa que quiero probar es combinar CFP y cascodo en la entrada y ver qué sucede con todos los parámetros, incluso los térmicos. Esta configuración sería a potencia constante (con lo que fijaría el parámetro térmico) y mejoraría aún más la memoria de distorsión.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 15, 2011)

Estuve investigando los efectos de implementar variantes en torno a los esquemas básicos de las versiones 1 y 2. La intención, en principio, es detectar cuáles virtudes ó defectos aporta cada variante al desempeño de los esquemas básicos, de ser posible individualizar por simulación, cálculos o pruebas concretas de laboratorio. Si bien la investigación que realicé es muchísimo más amplia y aborda muchos otros parámetros de interés en el diseño de un amplificador, la intención es que uds. trabajen un poquito y complementen esos primeros datos que les presento. Si bien se procura incorporar una variante por vez para tratar de individualizar sus efectos (de ser esto posible), en el estudio que les acerco no están todas presentes (existen muchas otras opciones) e incluso pueden llegar a estar implementadas simultáneamente más de una variante en cada una de las versiones de base (1 y 2).

Algo que tengo estudiado es variar el valor de algún componente crítico y específico en torno a un valor nominal de base para conocer hacia dónde tiende el sistema en cuanto a todos los parámetros posibles.

Las versiones 3 y 4 son derivadas de la 1 y las versiones 5, 6, 7, 8 y 9 son derivadas de la 2, tomando como diferenciación la fuente de corriente de salida.

Las versiones 3 a 9 pueden ser funcionales como no. Pueden servir de análisis teórico o se pueden implementar físicamente, acorde a lo que se necesite. Personalmente puede que me incline por implementar la versión 5, que si bien tiene cascodo en su salida (que limita la excursión máxima de salida) tiene un poquito mejor desempeño que la 2, visto sólo del lado de THD total con la frecuencia, pero no es el único parámetro definitorio. Si bien uds. deben sacar sus propias conclusiones, las versiones con degeneración de emisores (casi en general) tienen una mejor respuesta en alta frecuencia que aquellas que no lo tienen. Una opción interesante es la versión 8 (con triple CFP en su entrada), que da mejores desempeños en el rango vocal (comparada a la 5) pero con un ligero deterioro en la parte alta del espectro después de los 10000 Hz. La versión 7 (si se limita convenientemente hasta los 4000 Hz) puede utilizarse exitosamente comparada a la 5, principalmente en voces. Aunque si bien no reúne los más bajos THD totales, la versión 3 tiene un particular buen desempeño por encima de los 25000 Hz y una sencillez extrema.

Reitero: sólo se está haciendo referencia a THD totales, pero el estudio es mucho más amplio y se tienen que valorar además otros parámetros.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 18, 2011)

Aquí les acerco unas variantes más (de la 10 a la 15) con sus curvas de THD total vs. frecuencia. En el anterior post no fue incluida por error la variante 10.

Hay convergencia de resultados por debajo de los 20 Hz y divergencias importantes por encima de los 1000 Hz. Puede que sea esa divergencia (junto con otros parámetros) la que defina el carácter de cada amplificador.

Las variantes que simulé son más de 50 (57 para ser exactos) y resultan muy didácticas y esclarecedoras para definir los rumbos de un diseño de base. Pero lamentablemente no veo el interés suficiente ni la actitud proactiva en gran parte del foro como para compartir todo el resto del trabajo, que es mucho más que esta muestra y mucho más enriquecedora aún y me llevó esfuerzo. No veo aportes de ningún tipo o por lo menos no conducentes y sólo actitudes de copiar y armar lo que ya está "cocinado" y mucho menos esperar a que se utilice la cabeza.

No sé si vuelva a postear en este foro.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Dic 18, 2011)

Hola Diego:

He seguido con atención tu tema desarrollado en este hilo pero lamentablemente no tengo el criterio suficiente para enriquecer este tema, solo soy un aficionado sin conocimientos contundentes. Sentía especial interés que se ampliara este debate para poder tomar conclusiones acerca de este proyecto ya que mi interés, básicamente, se orientaba a un sistema multiamplificado que en este momento lo tengo armado con etapas clase AB con realimentación de corriente. Como estas etapas que te menciono no las armé yo sino que las compré de la página de PCP (específicamente las Sc-r) deseaba de esta manera seguir nutriendome con desarrollos bién documentados y comenzar a experimentar un poco con la clase A. Desde ya quiero decirte que me ha resultado muy grato seguir con interés tu desarrollo. Muchas gracias por tu aporte. Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 22, 2011)

Hola Iván:

Gracias por mostrar interés en lo que uno hace para la comunidad de este foro. Mientras haya al menos uno solo del "otro lado" interesado en lo que uno hace (mal o bien, con aciertos o errores) y se de la posibilidad de complementar, corregir y mejorar esa información generada, todo es bienvenido.

No he probado aún amplificadores con realimentación de corriente. Me interesaría escuchar alguno. La página de PCP es interesantísima, no tiene desperdicios. Estimo que sus desarrollos tienen muy buenos desempeños.

Por lo pronto puedo decir que los clase A que he armado suenan muy diferentes a los clásicos AB que dispongo, usando los mismos monitores. Esa diferencia la escucho desde las frecuencias medias hasta las más altas, principalmente. Hay una notable diferencia en las voces y en los agudos, eso te diría que es casi innegable, a no ser que el clase A haya sido mal diseñado o armado sin contemplar aparear sus elementos activos si fuese necesario. En el JLH, lo que me impactó adicionalmente a todo lo comentado anteriormente fueron sus graves (aunque no es un amplificador que reúna los mejores parámetros, según comentarios en distintos foros).

Solo sé que los clase A que he armado hacen que los clásicos diseños AB que dispongo queden un escalón bastante más abajo, a mi gusto.

Por otro lado, por parte de la mayoría de los diseñadores de etapas en clase AB, suelo ver inútiles los esfuerzos en cancelar o minimizar (al menos) armónicos de orden par e impar en todas las etapas de entrada e intermedias (por distintos métodos conocidos) y fallar en no poder quitarse del todo de encima la generación de armónicos impares en la conmutación del par de salida, siendo que los armónicos impares se perciben como más negativas en su incidencia en el sonido final. Incluso, en practicamente la mayoría de los diseños en clase AB, la porción de su potencia total máxima usable en clase A es muy reducida o mínima como para no percibir los efectos de los armónicos impares en un nivel de potencia importante y libre adicionalmente del piso de ruido (Ej.: en un amplificador de 100 W en 8 ohmios y con bías de salida de unos 100 mA, la potencia en clase A puede estar por debajo de los primeros 0,04 W). Incluso, esta potencia de 0,04 W puede estar cercanamente seguida por la potencia que produce el piso de ruido de un amplificador de esas características. Si el amplificador fuese de 100 W en 4 ohmios, con similar valor de bías de salida, las condiciones empeoran más todavía. Es decir, que no podemos aprovechar del todo el pequeño rango libre de distorsión de cruce, que no produce armónicos impares. Yo pregunto: ¿Puede una etapa en clase AB, con todos los cuidados necesarios en sus etapas de entrada e intermedias para minimizar armónicos pares e impares, superar sónicamente a una etapa en clase A, también disponiendo de los mismos cuidados en sus etapas de entrada e intermedias?. La pregunta se contesta sola...

Comentame cómo es que conseguiste comprar las SC-r y cómo te contactaste con PCP.

Saludos y felices fiestas!!!


----------



## Iván Francisco (Dic 23, 2011)

Hola Diego:

Hace muchos años que estoy detrás de este hobby tan hermoso! (jajaja) pero nunca pude profundizar conocimientos mas que la lectura disponible en internet (en los últimos años), hace casi 10 que leo por la web casi todos los días y caí como cualquier cristiano con la página de pcp. Antes estaba (Pablo) más predispuesto a conectarse con la gente a través del foro español y también personalmente, pero estos últimos años no he logrado contactarme nuevamente. Un buén día logré juntar unos mangos y se los mandé por un piloto de aerolíneas que volaba a Madrid y le encargué 6 etapas sc-r, una de las cuales la tiene un amigo del foro que se llama Juanma en Neuquén (pero aún le falta el trafo para probarlo).
El resto de las etapas las tengo montadas como un sistema multiamplificado de 4 vías y un crossover "profesional" de 24db/oct. ....Y viste como es esto...te pica el bichito de la búsqueda eterna......encontré a través de tu hilo una seguidilla de explicaciones que me alentaban a seguir leyendo sobre la clase A para tratar de probar otras etapas para los medios y los agudos, incluso me armé unas etapas para subwoofer de pcp que todavía no probé. También armé el lm3886 de Mauro Penasa con un resultado muy satisfactorio, etc, etc.
La cuestión sería armarlos, escucharlos y comparar, me gusta mucho dibujar pcb´s así que si tenés ganas de diseñar alguna de estas placas me ofrezco de ayudante.
Una última explicación: soy odontólogo de profesión, por eso no pude nunca estudiar seriamente electrónica....pero me sigue apasionando!
Un cálido abrazo para estas fiestas y seguimos en contacto!!!
Iván


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 2, 2012)

Iván:

Si bien la diferencia en la mayoría de los valores de distorsión total vs. frecuencia entre las versiones 1 y 2 es ínfima, existe una divergencia a partir de los 16 KHz que inclina la balanza a favor de la primera versión desde el aspecto de mantener acotados los valores de THD total por encima del rango audible hasta unos 40 KHz ó incluso 100 KHz.

Preocupado por mejorar esto mismo en la segunda versión, ya que reúne otros muchos beneficios comparada a la primera versión, me puse a echar mano a las dos fuentes de corriente, la degeneración de emisores en el par diferencial y en el Wilson y, a cascodear la salida, entre otras pequeñas cosas.

Si bien hay una forma concreta de mejorar la distorsión total en alta frecuencia que consiste solo en incrementar la corriente del diferencial, tiene la contrapartida de empeorar la distorsión total en las frecuencias medias y bajas, en la medida que se va mejorando la de alta frecuencia. Además, pone en jaque la estabilidad del sistema completo. Entonces, debemos llegar a una situación de compromiso de valores de corriente para el diferencial de modo de lograr una distorsión más o menos pareja y contenida en valores dentro del rango audible y hasta los 40 KHz a 100 KHz y lograr estabilidad al mismo tiempo.

En mi caso, procuré que la distorsión total en el rango vocal se mantenga mínima (principalmente, porque es eso justamente lo que busco en mis amplificadores) y verifiqué que no crezcan las distorsiones totales por encima de los 16 KHz hasta los 100 KHz. Lo bueno es que se logró sin modificar sustancialmente los valores de las dos fuentes de corriente!.

El margen de fase se reduce.

Lo que no he probado aún es ver cómo se modifica la curva de distorsión total bajando las corrientes del diferencial, pero se modifican otros parámetros como el slew rate y la composición de la distorsión, por lo general a peor.

Esta última y por el momento definitiva versión supera ampliamente a las dos anteriores en el rango de las voces y los agudos.

La curva celeste corresponde a la versión 1, la curva negra a la 2 y la curva roja a la final. Todas estan relevadas para entrada constante de 2 V RMS y carga de 12 ohmios. Se ve que hay una mejora relativa de unas 5 veces menos de distorsión total en la frecuencia vocal y casi 2 ordenes de magnitud menor de distorsión total en torno a los 40 KHz!. Hasta una frecuencia de unos 300 Hz aprox., los 3 diseños son muy similares.

La alimentación de la gate del IRF150 que cascodea al más inferior está implementada con zener. Debido a que este zener maneja la gate de un mosfet dispuesto en la salida, el ruido que éste pueda aportar no influye mucho. Si se desea ser más exquisito y exigente, se puede reemplazar el zener por algún arreglo de leds, que suelen ser menos ruidosos.

Si se desea, se pueden agregar resistencias stopper en serie a cada gate de los IRF150, de unos 100 ohmios a 390 ohmios aprox, conforme a la capacidad de los mosfets empleados. Pueden probarse los IRF044N o los IRF244N con más que excelentes resultados.

Me he comprado un generador de audio de ajuste analógico con distorsión de menos de 0,05 % y estoy en tratativas de comprar un analizador de espectro por unos $ 6500, que creo no lo es tanto. Voy a ver si logro armar un pequeño equipamiento de forma de poder probar, verificar y especificar los diseños, conjuntamente con las simulaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola Diego:
No puedo seguir enriqueciendo este intercambio de ideas, todo lo que diga o pregunte sería de pura ignorancia.
Un abrazo


----------



## juanma (Ene 3, 2012)

Buenas Diego, muy destacable trabajo el tuyo.

Tenes la respuesta en frecuencia a lazo abierto? De cuanto es el factor de realimentación?
Ese doble espejo de corriente y el de la etapa de ganancia de voltaje te debe producir una gran ganancia de lazo abierto.

Hay una topologia en la que cargas el input en forma balanceada con un espejo de corriente, lo que te permite tener corrientes muy parecidas y una no muy grande ganancia.

No has pensado usar un servo de DC? no es nada complicado, y mantenes el offset <5mV en todo momento.

Escuchaste (leiste) del amplificador clase XD de Douglas Self?
Por ahi te resulte interesante.

Al usar realimentación, la distorsión la bajas por debajo de 0,1% seguro, algo inaudible creo. Que hay de medidas como slew rate  o distorsión por intermodulación?

Qué decis de usar pares complementarios Szyclai en todas las etapas?

Saludos!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 5, 2012)

*Para Iván*:

No he tenido experiencias con montaje superficial (SMD) debido a que los diseños que armé son discretos y muy sencillos en general y a su vez están en su etapa de desarrollo o prototipo factible de cambios futuros. Seguramente ese tipo de montajes tiene sus ventajas en los bajos valores de inductancias involucradas (ausencia de pines o pines cortos), se reducen las posibilidades de absorber las interferencias electromagnéticas, valores de elementos pasivos más precisos, entre otras.

En cuanto a la especificación de disipación de potencia de las resistencias y los valores de voltaje admisibles de los condensadores en mi diseño te comento lo siguiente: En el diseño de un amplificador de potencia trabajando en clase A pura en todo su rango de salida se requiere considerar que éste se va a comportar como un sistema trabajando a pleno en todo momento (en cuanto a disipaciones de potencia aún en ausencia de señal de entrada) y es necesario un dimensionamiento acorde y a veces bastante holgado de todos sus elementos de modo de poder garantizar muchas horas de vida útil del sistema antes de que aparezcan las fallas por calentamiento (principalmente el despegado progresivo de las pastillas de silicio de los transistores de potencia de la carcasa o aleta metálica de los mismos, por la simple diferencia de los coeficientes de dilatación térmica de estos dos materiales). Este concepto hace que estos diseños sean generalmente muy caros de implementar para que otorguen confiabilidad con el tiempo. Hay equipos comerciales en clase A pura que vienen especificados para unas 50.000 horas de uso antes de las primeras fallas. En tecnología SMD desconozco las escalas de potencia de los componentes pasivos y activos, pero intuyo que no deben ser muy importantes y deben estar reservadas principalmente para usos en bajos niveles de disipación (como por ejemplo en etapas de preamplificación de señales).

Igualmente te dejo las especificaciones de potencia de las resistencias y tensiones admisibles por los condensadores que bajo mi criterio intenté especificar (para un amplio espectro de posibilidades de falla y en esto espero haber incluido todas!!!) para que funcionen correctamente aún después de la sustitución por quema solamente de los elementos activos asociados a estos mismos componentes. La idea es que los elementos pasivos no fallen por un mal dimensionamiento del diseño sino que lo hagan solo por detalles de fabricación. Por los elementos activos solo queda garantizar su punto más holgado de operación en cuanto a disipaciones térmicas (implica mucha inversión en disipación pasiva en amplificadores clase A pura de alta calidad). Se desaconseja el uso de coolers, dado el importante ruido ambiente que generan y que deteriora el nivel de calidad percibida del clase A pura dados sus relativos bajos niveles de potencia asociados generalmente.

En cuanto a grosor de islas tené en cuenta que por los IRF circulan unos 1,1 A aprox. Esto exige que las conexiones deban ser cortas y reforzadas preferentemente con alambre estañado de cobre por sobre la isla (si deseas montarlos en placa) ya que cualquier valor de resistencia que supere unos 5 a 6 miliohmios te van a estar reduciendo el rango usable a unos 60 dB o menos aún. Es por esto mismo (y por otros muchos aspectos además) que procuro diseñar mis etapas con cargas generalmente altas (12 ohmios en lugar de los tradicionales 8 o 4 ohmios) para lograr rangos amplios y buena dinámica: me obliga a usar voltajes importantes para bajar distorsiones en mosfet en lugar de bajarlas simultáneamente con alto voltaje y alta corriente (es decir, fijo el mínimo valor de corriente de modo de garantizar la potencia deseada libre de clipping y luego voy incrementando el voltaje hasta valores que reduzcan progresivamente las distorsiones a valores deseados, por eso logro niveles de rendimiento muy bajos, a excepción de este último diseño). Para que te sea más gráfico todo esto que te cuento considerá que podés lograr una potencia de 10W tanto en 2, 4, 8 ó 16 ohmios respectivamente: en el sistema de 2 ohmios requerís aprox. 2,83 veces más de corriente que en el sistema de 16 ohmios, es decir, que con las mismas resistencias de interconexión involucradas tenés unos aprox. 18,06 dB más de rango usable en el sistema de mayor carga!, es decir, el de 16 ohmios y sin cambiar más que la relación de tensión y corriente!. Si trabajáramos en 32 ohmios (por ejemplo, en auriculares) el rango obtenible sería unos 24,08 dB aprox. más grande que el de 2 ohmios!. Son unos 6 dB aprox. por cada duplicación de carga. Acá creo que los de “car audio” deben estar metiendo la pata hasta la cintura al querer utilizar cargas de 1 a 2 ohmios máximos y pretender mucha potencia, calidad y buena dinámica simultáneamente en incluso a veces solo 12V, sin ningún artilugio adicional!. En este punto hay que considerar el slew rate también: procuro que los transistores de salida no excursionen tan cerca de los niveles de alimentación (más bien lejos) con lo que termina siendo una situación de compromiso todo el diseño. Creo que el tema del slew rate termina siendo un problema más propio de aquellas potencias con tensiones de alimentación muy altas (digamos 50 a 90 voltios por rama) donde la salida también excursiona cercana a esos valores que de aquellas potencias donde la alimentación supongamos sea de 30 a 35V por rama y la salida no llegue a excursionar más allá de 1/3 de esos valores. Tené presente que un transistor dispuesto a unos 25 cm de la placa usando cable de 1,5 mm2 tiene esa resistencia de 5 a 6 miliohmios.

*Para Juanma*:

Te muestro la respuesta a lazo abierto de la última versión cuya ganancia máxima es de 97,52 dB aprox. El factor de realimentación es alto: 85,66 dB. La ganancia a lazo cerrado es de 11,86 dB aprox.

Habría que analizar qué incidencia puede tener un alto factor de realimentación en un diseño 2 etapas dado que el retraso que hay en la corrección que efectúa la red de realimentación es menor a la que podría darse en un diseño de 3 o más etapas. ¿Qué tan incidioso puede ser utilizar un alto factor de realimentación en sistemas de 2 etapas como sí lo puede ser usarlo en sistemas de muchas etapas donde tengo mayores retrasos?

La topología que me mostrás ya la había visto implementada en una hermosa página con diseños de amplificadores en clase AB de un tal Dr. Jagodic. Sólo que veo que me obliga a agregar una etapa más al diseño y es justamente eso lo que no deseo hacer por el momento ya que la intención es mantener al mínimo el número de etapas. La veo más factible para diseños con salida complementaria que en single ended. ¿Vos cómo la implementarías con single ended sin agregar una 3era etapa de modo que el sistema quede 2 etapas? ¿Alguna idea?.

El servo no lo he implementado aún. ¿Puede traer incidencias negativas si es mal implementado?. El offset está en unos 3 a 10 mV aprox. Lo que si tengo pensado es agregarle un limitador de corriente al mosfet más inferior (el “cascodeado”) de modo de proteger la salida ante cortos en la carga, ya que el mosfet superior está limitado en corriente.

Ese diseño de Douglas creo no haberlo visto todavía. ¿Está en el libro o circula por internet ese diseño?.

Medidas todavía no las he hecho (salvo las básicas). Sólo estime el slew rate en 5 V / uS.

En cuanto a pares Szyclai veo que hacen maravillas en todo sentido solo que dejan al sistema al límite de la inestabilidad por no decir inestable: la respuesta en fase se torna muy caótica a frecuencias altas y es difícil de compensar y mejorar esas alinealidades. Fijate en las distintas simulaciones que hice (versiones 1 a 15) que aunque no figuran las fases de cada diseño podés ver como mejoran o empeoran algunos aspectos. Si bien las magnitudes y fases de todos estos diseños las tengo simuladas, cuando usas CFP, por lo general, se tornan muy caóticas las fases, pero las distorsiones se “planchan” a niveles impresionantes y muy prometedoras. También simulé triple CFP en entradas con resultados extraordinarios, pero temo que después al implementarlos en la práctica me vuelvan pel.....udo lidiar con las inestabilidades de estas configuraciones.

El rango de voltaje de entrada en el que logro distorsiones totales inferiores al 1 % para carga de 12 ohmios y dentro del rango audible de 16 Hz a 16 KHz es de unos aprox. 68,6 dB. Es decir: 1,8 mV a 4,84 V RMS aprox.

Saludos a ambos

PD: ni bien pueda disponer de unos buenos disipadores subo una audición como en los diseños anteriores y con toda la cosmética de una mejor terminación. El sonido es exquisito!!!!.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 5, 2012)

Distinguido Diego, estoy siguiendo desde el anonimato, con gran interés, éste montaje. Todo parece indicar que ya has finalizado el proceso de diseño, experimentación, medición, etc.. por lo que el proyecto lo puedes dar por finalizado. ¿ Es así?. En caso afirmativo, te rogaría ( igual me animo a hacerlo tras muchos años de "inactividad" en el DIY ) que publicases el mismo en éste foro y de manera definitiva para el disfrute común.
Me explico, publica:

Esquema teórico del ampli y fuente preconizada.
PCB´s de ambos
Lista de componentes
Cableado sugerido para minimizar ruidos, oscilaciones...
Consumos, señal de ingreso, potencia de salida, impedancia de salida, distorsión, etc
Ajustes....

En fin todos los datos, de una manera sistemática, que consideres oportuno para publicar y hacer atractivo al que se anime a construirlo, éste tu magnífico diseño.
Lo que pretendo es que estén esos datos en un post y de fácil consulta y no tener que leerse todo el tema.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 6, 2012)

Juan Carlos:

Gracias por mostrar tu interés!. Es cierto, el montaje lo tengo funcionando a la perfección. Sólo faltan unos mejores disipadores. Si bien gran parte de lo que solicitás se encuentra en este hilo, es cierto que podría sintetizarse en un post breve lo que por el momento considero la versión definitiva. De todos modos, uno siempre busca incansablemente la forma de mejorar los diseños e incluso estaría interesante incorporar los aportes de todos para mejorarlos a la máxima expresión.

Ni bien pueda hago lo que proponés.

Un abrazo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 7, 2012)

juanma dijo:


> No has pensado usar un servo de DC? no es nada complicado, y mantenes el offset <5mV en todo momento.
> 
> Escuchaste (leiste) del amplificador clase XD de Douglas Self?
> Por ahi te resulte interesante.
> ...



Juanma:

Estoy viendo la posibilidad de implementar un servo de DC, pero no para mejorar el offset necesariamente, ya que está dentro de lo esperable y normal, sino para intentar eliminar capacitores electrolíticos en el camino de la señal, que creo puede traerme mayores beneficios sonoros que lo que me puede traer el solo hecho de tener un offset más reducido aún de lo que pude lograr. Lo tengo que masticar un buen rato todavía, pero me gustaría implementarlo en breve.

Ví lo de Douglas Self, el mecanismo XD en su libro Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook 5 ed., y resulta muy interesante. Si bien no lo leí en toda su profundidad: ¿Podrá ser implementado en un clase AB tradicional, ya que son solo 5 transistores en total y 3 de ellos son de baja señal?. De poderse implementar, seguro habría que redimensionar los disipadores aparte de modificar al diseño original para "llevarlo" de clase AB a clase B y luego implementar el novedoso sistema de corriente en la salida hacia el rail negativo.

Saludos


----------



## juanma (Ene 7, 2012)

Diego, con capacitores te referis al de salida, no?

He implementado el servo de diversas formas, y con resultados estupendos. Te olvidas de ajustar offset y demas, y siempre por debajo de 5mV, y con minimo costo. Sobre el sonido, no trabaja en frecuencias audibles, aun asi, he visto a varios que lo ponen a actuar sobre las fuentes de corriente, para no inyectarlo "en la señal" por asi decir (mira el Kumisa headphone).

Por qué realizaste el cascode con otro MOSFET?
No recuerdo de ningun amplificador que use MOSFET.

Sobre el par complementario (CFP) y lo que te decia del factor de realimentación, solamente te puedo decir, armalo, escuchalo y fijate cuál te convence mas.
Si lo tenes en protoboard, proba esto y me contas: baja la ganancia del input (reemplazá las fuente de corrientes por resistencias y subi el valor de Re). Contame que te parecio.

Anecdota personal, me lleve una enorme sorpresa la vez que arme un ampli sin realimentación. Antes habia armado uno como el de Douglas, despues uno supersimetrico con toodas las mejoras (beta enhanced, two pole compensation, cascode, CFP) y no sonaban tan claros como el otro. Nuevamente, hay que armar, probar y usar la cabeza, por supuesto!

Te dejo unas imagenes algunos servos que he usado, uno tipo modular, y en el headphone amp, lo solde tipo SMD.

Saludos y nos contas como te fue!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 8, 2012)

juanma dijo:


> Diego, con capacitores te referis al de salida, no?
> 
> He implementado el servo de diversas formas, y con resultados estupendos. Te olvidas de ajustar offset y demas, y siempre por debajo de 5mV, y con minimo costo. Sobre el sonido, no trabaja en frecuencias audibles, aun asi, he visto a varios que lo ponen a actuar sobre las fuentes de corriente, para no inyectarlo "en la señal" por asi decir (mira el Kumisa headphone).



Mi diseño no tiene capacitor de salida. La intención es eliminar primeramente el capacitor de la red de realimentación (el de 4700 uF asociado a la resistencia de 1k2). Es un capacitor poco preciso y con problemas de inductancias parásitas importantes. Hay otro capacitor más pequeño y con menos problemas asociados y en el que puede usarse alguno de buena calidad, que es el de entrada. Quiero estudiar como intentar eliminar este último también, aunque aquí tengo ciertas dudas, ya que he visto diseños de Douglas Self y otros muchos donde no lo colocan e incluso algunos lo colocan polarizados con el positivo hacia el lado de la fuente de señal, en configuraciones de entrada similares a la mía (diferencial con bjt PNP). Otros que lo despolarizan (usando 2 polarizados en "antiserie") ante la imposibilidad de conseguir no polarizados. He visto puestos servos fuera de la red de realimentación de señal como en el Dynahi (el esquema de mi avatar!).



juanma dijo:


> Anecdota personal, me lleve una enorme sorpresa la vez que arme un ampli sin realimentación. Antes habia armado uno como el de Douglas, despues uno supersimetrico con toodas las mejoras (beta enhanced, two pole compensation, cascode, CFP) y no sonaban tan claros como el otro. Nuevamente, hay que armar, probar y usar la cabeza, por supuesto!



Esa experiencia misma la tuve con el buffer a mosfet (sin realimentación global) y los amplificadores realimentados. No sé si es sugestión o qué peeeerooo... aún hoy al buffer no tengo con qué darle, por más que los otros diseños se desempeñan excelentemente muy bien, a mi gusto. Es más, actualmente lo tengo para salida de mi Blu-Ray en mi dormitorio. Es difícil describir su sonido, pero tiene un carácter diferente a todo lo otro. Seguramente no mide eléctricamente mejor en todos sus parámetros que los otros diseños, pero simplemente me gusta y mucho y es por eso que no lo he abandonado. Debe ser la paradoja de buscar la perfección técnica la que termina generando percepciones auditivas no muy convincentes. A lo mejor, lo más simple e impreciso sea lo que se deba implementar para persuadir gustosamente al oído. Es más, me he cansado de ver diseños de marcas reconocidas y muy aclamadas que circuitalmente no incorporan todas las mejoras técnicas que uno encuentra como objetivo a seguir en los textos de consulta, y uno termina preguntándose ¿porqué?.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 11, 2012)

Se efectuó un análisis adicional a la última versión que consiste en verificar la linealidad de la función de transferencia en función: de la carga, del voltaje de la señal de entrada y de su frecuencia. La carga se varió entre 6, 8 y 12 ohmios, el voltaje de la señal de entrada se modificó entre 2 mV y 2 V RMS (60 dB de variación) y la frecuencia se ajustó en 16 Hz, 1 KHz y 16 KHz.

Como resultados:

Alinealidad máxima de 0,141 dB con carga de 12 ohmios y 16 KHz.
Alinealidad mínima de 0,0647 dB con carga de 8 ohmios y 16 Hz.

El sistema parecería ser más lineal en baja frecuencia y con cargas bajas (6 ohmios), aunque me faltan un mayor número de muestras para que sean acertadamente concluyentes.

Como trabajo a futuro me comprometo cotejar la linealidad de esta versión con la 1 para conocer qué tan efectivo resulta degenerar emisores y en qué medida y, qué tan efectivo resulta linealizar el circuito con otros métodos (como cargas activas, etc.).

También se verificó lo que les había anticipado acerca de la reducción del rango en función de la carga:

La diferencia de rango entre cargas de 6 y 12 ohmios fluctúa entre 6,366 dB máximos y 6,011 dB mínimos (resultan ambos proxímos a los 6,02 dB que les había anticipado). La diferencia de rango entre cargas de 8 y 12 ohmios fluctúa entre 3,874 dB máximos y 3,435 dB mínimos (resultan ambos próximos a 3,52 dB). Estos valores pueden no parecer muy importantes, pero, recuerden que la diferencia se potencia con relaciones de cargas grandes (2 ohmios y 16 ohmios, por ejemplo, que da una reducción de 18,06 dB).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 1, 2012)

Del amplificador de la versión 1, les acerco las mediciones con osciloscopio y generador de audio. Más adelante, cuando disponga de un clarito de tiempo, voy a hacer lo mismo con el de la versión 2 final.

La primera imágen es inyectando una senoide de 1 KHz y separando las trazas de entrada y salida (la señal de salida es siempre la superior del cuadrante, mientras que la señal de entrada es siempre la inferior del cuadrante). Luego, las superpongo para que vean que no produce distorsión visual aparente (las dos señales aparecen como un único trazo).

Repito lo mismo para 10 KHz y 100 KHz.

Luego, repito lo mismo pero para señal cuadrada con frecuencias de 1 KHz, 10 KHz y 100 KHz. Incluso, se probó a mayor frecuencia que 100 KHz y la señal sale perfectamente copiada. Es un amplificador muy rápido.

Luego, se probó la potencia máxima antes del clipping a una frecuencia que no molestara tanto al vecindario (dado que no lo hice con una dummie load sino con los parlantes que normalmente utilizo, es decir 12 ohmios). Esta frecuencia la fijé en 70 Hz ya que 1 KHz resultaba muy molesto. Por una cuestión de claridad, se invirtió la traza de la señal de entrada y se acomodó las dos trazas para poder visualizar fácilmente la ganancia y niveles de señal. La potencia máxima que se logró fue ligeramente superior a lo simulado de 7,72 W RMS y resultó en 8.46 W RMS por canal (ver la sensibilidad del canal de salida en 10V/div), pero probablemente la impedancia de los parlantes a 70 Hz sea mayor a 12 ohmios con lo cual la potencia puede ser cercana al valor de la simulación. Yo tomé un valor nominal de impedancia de 12 ohmios, aunque para mayor precisión habría que medirla en 70 Hz. El clipping es asimétrico (en el semiciclo positivo se da el recorte antes que en el semiciclo negativo).

Por último, se mide el piso de ruido, que resulta ínfimo, como pueden ver, gracias en gran parte al uso de 4 trafos en lugar de solo 2.

En general, las mediciones superaron ampliamente las expectativas de la simulación. Cuando disponga del analizador de espectro, completo más mediciones. Tanto la versión 1 como la 2 final resultaron una verdadera masa!!!.

Cuando pueda armar una dummie load, subo las mismas mediciones pero con niveles al máximo, ya que no podía hacer mucho ruido y me terminaron retando!!!

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 4, 2012)

Se midió la diafonía, crosstalk o separación de canales para la versión 1 en una frecuencia de 30 Hz aprox. (como primer dato). La misma resultó en -57.36 dB, es decir unos 40 mVpp máximos en el canal interferido en presencia de 29,5 Vpp en el canal interferente, lo que resulta más que aceptable, aunque puedo mejorarla con varias técnicas. Tengo pensado en relevar la diafonía entre 16 Hz y 16 KHz (tomando unos 10 a 20 puntos de frecuencia entre estos dos límites, como mínimo).

Saludos

Fe de errata 05-02-2012: tengo que volver a verificar la diafonía ya que por apurado olvidé cortocircuitar la entrada del canal interferido del cual tomaba la lectura de salida cuando inyectaba señal en la entrada del otro canal del amplificador (el canal interferente). Simplemente dejé conectada esa entrada del amplificador a la salida del reproductor de CD (apagado, obviamente). Ese fue el error. Luego, subo los datos correctos. Estimo, a priori, que debe superar tranquilamente los -80 dB.

Aprovecho para mostrarles unos nuevos videos de cómo va quedando el ampli en su gabinete. Disculpen la mala calidad de grabación y sonido recogido.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 19, 2012)

Todas las modificaciones que se fueron implementando precedentemente fueron tendientes a mejorar desempeños principalmente en frecuencias vocales y altas. No se veían mejoras aparentes en la parte baja del espectro (ver similitudes entre versiones 1, 2 y 2 Final).

Ahora, el foco de la modificación se centra en ese aspecto: la mejora en baja frecuencia.

Para lograr esto mismo, se ha efectuado un simple cambio en la conexión de señal de entrada verificándose una importante mejora en la atenuación de muy baja frecuencia, tendiente a 6 dB (5,79 dB en mi caso, para ser precisos).

Todos los parámetros más característicos del amplificador permanecen invariables a excepción de una importante mejora que se logra en la parte baja del espectro (por debajo de los 100 Hz aprox.) en cuanto a tasas de THD total con la frecuencia, que se reducen en esta parte baja del espectro hasta casi al 70 % de los valores absolutos originales. Por encima de los 100 Hz (en versiones 1, 2 y 2 Final) las THD totales permanecen sin cambios.

Se adjuntan las nuevas curvas de THD total con la frecuencia para las versiones 1 y 2 Final.

Esta conexión no la he visto implementada aún en amplificadores de potencia con entrada diferencial.

Espero comentarios.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 21, 2012)

Acá van esquemas de conexión para la versión 1 e intento de explicación del por qué de la reducción de THD en baja frecuencia.

También se analizó si en el cambio en la conexión tradicional al nuevo formato propuesto tienen influencia los valores de los capacitores de entrada (220 uF en los esquemas) y el de mayor valor en la red de realimentación (4700 uF en los esquemas). Se ha verificado que sí tienen influencia y se concluye que valores relativamente pequeños de capacitores de entrada hacen que el cambio de conexión tradicional al nuevo formato no traiga beneficios importantes. Valores intermedios hacen aparecer cierta ventaja y valores grandes maximizan este beneficio. Pero hay que considerar que hay un valor de capacitor de entrada máximo que no debe superarse si no se desea producir alinealidades en la respuesta en frecuencia del amplificador (realce en baja frecuencia, especifícamente). Para los circuitos por mi diseñados se encontró un valor máximo de 810 uF para capacitor de entrada (una historia aparte es considerar los efectos negativos de un condensador de ese valor en ese punto del circuito por los componentes parásitos que lo acompañan) De todos modos, cada amplificador merece un análisis para encontrar ese valor que no debe superarse si se quiere llevar a cabo esta nueva conexión propuesta.

Para obtener las tres curvas, se analizó hasta 100 Hz ya que curiosamente a partir de esa frecuencia para arriba daba lo mismo una u otra conexión, aún en los tres casos de capacitor de entrada (22 uF, 220 uF y 810 uF).

Otra cosa que pueden apreciar en las gráficas es que en el caso del capacitor de entrada de 220 uF y 810 uF, a partir de 100 Hz, la tendencia de la THD es la misma en uno u otro valor de capacitor.

Espero comentarios.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 25, 2012)

Para mostrar con la mayor claridad posible lo que por el momento se ha logrado con la modificación en la conexión tradicional en la entrada al diferencial de los amplificadores, les acerco superpuestas unas curvas de THD total con la frecuencia comparando la conexión tradicional de entrada con la modificada, para varios valores de condensador de entrada, a saber: 22 uF, 47 uF, 100 uF, 220 uF y 560 uF, siendo este último el mayor valor sugerido para evitar realces en muy baja frecuencia que puedan inducir algún tipo de distorsión.

Como se puede observar, a medida que aumenta el valor del condensador de entrada se hacen más evidentes las diferencias entre una y otra conexión. Para 22 uF (curva superior turqueza gruesa contra turqueza claro fina) no hay casi diferencias y las curvas se superponen. Para 47 uF, es decir, la verde vivo gruesa contra verde claro fina, pasa más o menos lo mismo. Luego, 100 uF, es decir, la amarillo gruesa contra amarillo claro fina, se nota alguna diferencia. Luego, 220 uF, es decir, la oro gruesa contra canela fina, la diferencia aumenta. Por último, 560 uF, es decir, la fucsia gruesa contra la rosa claro fina, la diferencia es máxima.

A partir de cierta frecuencia (unos 1000 Hz aprox.) hay tendencias a lo mismo en todos los casos, a excepción de la curva roja que luego voy a explicar a qué opción corresponde.

Se muestran los Bode de salida para 560 uF y para un condensador de entrada muy grande de 4700 uF (solo a modo de pruebas para mostrar los efectos negativos de poner más condensador que el necesario). Recuerden que los efectos de los elementos parásitos de los condensadores se tienen que analizar a su vez como tema aparte.

Por último, se da un adelanto de lo que sería la respuesta distorsional de una nueva tipología de conexión de entrada que promete importantísimas mejoras en todo el espectro y carece de limitaciones que se dan en el nuevo esquema propuesto (curva ROJA). Solo fue ligeramente superada en la banda de los 100 a 400 Hz, por las topologías anteriores, pero en el resto del espectro supera a todo lo anterior. Solo puedo adelantarles que no lo he visto implementado aún, al igual que el que ya les he presentado. No creo conveniente presentarlo todavía, ya que tengo el objetivo de verificar si existe alguna patente/antecedente/existencia del mismo y de ser posible, patentarlo como propio. Estuve haciendo las averiguaciones de rigor en distintos organismos. En principio, a la nueva tipología de conexión de entrada la llamaré NEWIN (simplemente por Nueva Entrada).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 28, 2012)

Las ventajas atribuíbles exclusivamente al nuevo sistema de entrada al amplificador diferencial (NEWIN) comparadas a la forma tradicional de conexión son:

No se agregan componentes adicionales para implementarla, solo se reubican los componentes existentes y se optimizan sus valores para maximizar beneficios de la nueva conexión.

Las capacidades resultantes pueden llegar a tomar valores entre 147 a 1223 veces menores que los originales (de acuerdo a las primeras observaciones obtenidas), con las ventajas que eso acarrea: capacidades más precisas y con elementos parásitos asociados más reducidos que los que disponen los capacitores normalmente utilizados en estas configuraciones y en uso de audiofrecuencia. No existen límites para los valores de los condensadores que produzcan efectos adversos como en la conexión anteriormente mostrada, sino que existen valores óptimos para máximizar beneficios, aunque con cualquier valor adoptado siempre existen beneficios.

Reducción de espacio y peso.

Reducción drástica de THD totales en muy baja frecuencia.

Se reduce la frecuencia de corte inferior del sistema en una década (de acuerdo a las primeras observaciones obtenidas), aún con capacidades de varios órdenes de magnitud menores (de 147 a 1223 veces más pequeñas).

El sistema sigue siendo acoplado en alterna en su entrada, evitando la posibilidad de amplificar voltajes de offset de etapas precedentes y de esa forma llevar a la salida del sistema a recortes o saturaciones imprevistas por desplazamientos del voltaje de reposo de su salida.

Se mantiene la impedancia original dentro del espectro utilizado originalmente.

Al ser las capacidades más bajas, también lo son los transientes y las corrientes de deriva, dando ventajas temporales al sistema.

Aplicable, sin mayores complicaciones, a sistemas monofónicos tradicionales (etapas de rango completo y muy especialmente etapas para subwoofer) y a sistemas dual mono.

No altera ninguno de los beneficios logrados en frecuencias medias y altas.

Desventajas: en principio, ninguna verificada.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 2, 2012)

Las diferencias entre una entrada NEWIN y una TRADICIONAL se ven más claramente en el análisis a lazo abierto del sistema. Lo que se expone a continuación es la magnitud y fase en cada una de las bases del diferencial de entrada para los dos sistemas (con y sin entrada NEWIN), con el lazo de realimentación abierto.

Como puede observarse, en el sistema con entrada NEWIN las diferencias entre magnitudes y las diferencias entre fases de ambas bases permanecen cuasi constantes y mínimas a lo largo de todo el espectro de audio, mientras que en el sistema con entrada TRADICIONAL esto no es tan así, dando lugar a mayores niveles de distorsiones.

Lo que se ha buscado con el sistema con entrada NEWIN es justamente ecualizar estas curvas para minimizar esas diferencias a lazo abierto: este es el verdadero secreto de la implementación.

En lazo cerrado, estas diferencias no son en absoluto visualmente apreciables, haciendo extremadamente difícil entender el mecanismo de la entrada NEWIN para reducir distorsiones.

Saludos

PD: sigo sin encontrar nada parecido a esto en la WEB, ni en libros ni en ninguna parte. Creo, sin lugar a dudas y en mi humilde opinión, estar descubriendo un adelanto importantísimo para el audio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2012)

Diego: has abierto el lazo de realimentación en el esquema tradicional y en el nuevo? Podés subir los esquemas de como han quedado ambas versiones?... por que no entiendo donde has conectado la "entrada inversora" del ampli en el caso tradicional...o la has puesto a masa?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 2, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Diego: has abierto el lazo de realimentación en el esquema tradicional y en el nuevo? Podés subir los esquemas de como han quedado ambas versiones?... por que no entiendo donde has conectado la "entrada inversora" del ampli en el caso tradicional...o la has puesto a masa?



Eduardo:

Si bien el relevamiento exacto de la magnitud y fase en lazo abierto de un amplificador es bastante complicado (por no decir dificilísimo en la práctica) lo que hice fue intercalar un filtro pasabajo, de primer orden, lo menos intrusivo posible entre la salida del amplificador y la resistencia de 4k7 de la red de realimentación (la que tiene el capacitor de 12 pF en paralelo en los esquemas de la versión 1 por ejemplo). Este filtro tiene una frecuencia de corte superior a -3 dB extremadamente baja. La resistencia de ese filtro se buscó muy inferior a 4K7, como por ejemplo 0,047 K.

Este filtro se implementó en la versión 1 con entrada tradicional y en la misma versión pero con entrada NEWIN.

Ahora bien, asumiendo que todo amplificador de audio por lo general dispone de una función de transferencia de su magnitud de salida que sigue la forma de: una rampa ascendente desde muy baja frecuencia hasta un quiebre donde se da la fci del sistema; luego, una recta horizontal que se desea sea lo más extendida posible (20 Hz a 20 KHz, por ejemplo) hasta un quiebre donde se da la fcs del sistema; y, finalmente, una rampa descendente hasta muy alta frecuencia. Dependiendo de la calidad del sistema pueden pasar otras cosas.

Si nos concentramos en las señales que llegan a ambas bases de un diferencial, desearíamos que estas señales lleguen transferidas sin realces ni atenuaciones dentro y fuera de nuestro rango usable (desearíamos tener una recta horizontal indefinida con la frecuencia como función de transferencia a cada una de ambas bases). Sabemos que esto en la práctica no es así, existiendo mayormente atenuaciones en baja y en alta frecuencia producto de capacidades para paso de la señal y capacidades intrínsecas de los dispositivos activos. También sabemos que pueden existir alinealidades e incluso realces indeseados producto de la cantidad de elementos reactivos actuando al mismo tiempo (que no podemos fácilmente manejar ni predecir). Incluso a veces incorporamos compensaciones, que complican el terreno un poco más.

En un sistema tradicional podemos predecir bastante bien como es la magnitud en función de la frecuencia que le llega a la base del transistor izquierdo del diferencial (el de entrada): sigue la forma de la función de transferencia de un pasabanda, generalmente. Lo que se hace menos tangible y predecible es la magnitud en función de la frecuencia que le llega a la base del otro transistor del diferencial (el derecho en mis esquemas). Lo deseable es que a ambas bases lleguen funciones que reaccionen semejantes con la frecuencia, y que se dé solo la diferencia propia de las señales entre bases que deban producir alguna reacción en el diferencial.

Ahora bien, cualquier atenuación que se vea en una curva de magnitud (ya sea en baja frecuencia o en alta frecuencia) va a suponer de alguna u otra forma generación de distorsión.
También va a suponer distorsión si la diferencia de señales entre bases no es pareja con la frecuencia, según mi criterio. Puede suceder que esa diferencia de señales entre bases sea constante con la frecuencia pero tengamos atenuaciones por debajo y por arriba del espectro usable (como sucede normalmente) en cuyo caso tendremos también distorsiones en las regiones donde se dan esas atenuaciones.

Lo que se ha intentado lograr con el nuevo esquema de conexión en la entrada del diferencial es ecualizar la forma de la curva de magnitud que le llega a ambas bases de modo de mantener una similar reacción con la frecuencia en ambas entradas. Sabemos que no podemos manipular la respuesta en la parte alta del espectro a no ser que cambiemos de elementos activos con otras capacidades intrínsecas que modifiquen los polos en alta frecuencia, pero podemos hacer y mucho en baja frecuencia donde lo dominante ya no son las capacidades parásitas sino los elementos de paso y desacople (si los hubiese).

Si te fijás en los bode de magnitud anteriores vas a ver una curva azul y otra roja, en cada caso (con y sin NEWIN). La azul es la función que le llega a la base del transistor de la izquierda del diferencial (entrada) y la roja es la función que le llega a la base del transistor de la derecha del mismo diferencial (reacción). Ambas funciones (azul y roja) son respecto a 0 V. Fijate la similar tendencia en ambos sistemas a partir de los 16 KHz.

No puedo dar directamente el esquema ya que la intensión es patentarlo, de no existir precedentes.

De todos modos, si estás ducho con el bode podés deducir con cierta aproximación el circuito a partir de sus pendientes y quiebres.

Espero me entiendas el no poder por el momento exponerlo en el foro y espero se haya entendido mi explicación.

Gracias

PD: ojo que todo lo que te expliqué corresponde a un esquema de conexión totalmente nuevo que no es el que te comenté en el MP. Ese fue una primera aproximación que me permitió arribar a este otro. Las mejoras son más notorias todavía. Cuando dije lazo abierto me referí más a dejar inactiva la red de realimentación con la señal, por eso lo del filtro pasabajo, para visualizar las diferencias que a lazo cerrado se me hace imposible distinguir (las curvas azul y roja se superponen y hacen una en ese caso). Este filtro pasabajo intercalado es solo un elemento para efectuar evaluaciones, es decir, que normalmente no es parte del amplificador.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 10, 2012)

Aquí les dejo dos ejemplos de amplificadores en clase A en single ended 2 etapas salida a mosfet a los que se les implementa la entrada NEWIN y se los compara funcionalmente con los mismos con la entrada tradicional para que puedan ver las mejoras que se obtienen.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 16, 2012)

Estoy trabajando duramente en mejorar a la mayor expresión posible el diseño de base del amplificador 2 etapas (en cualquiera de sus versiones ya presentadas: 1, 2 y 2 Final).

Si bien todos ellos se desempeñan muy bien y son en general diseños muy simples, caben todavía mejoras sustanciales.

Una de las mejoras que pronto voy a presentar (a excepción del concepto NEWIN que va a requerir un tiempo más todavía) está centrada en el desempeño de las fuentes de corriente constante. La evolución se da en una mayor independencia de la variación de la tensión de la fuente de alimentación y en la eliminación de capacitores de alto valor y costo que configuran los bootstrap (los de 4700 uF en los esquemas).

Para que se den una idea:

En la *versión 1*, por ejemplo, se eliminan 2 capacitores de 4700 uF y la mejora en la fuente de corriente constante que alimenta al diferencial hace que variaciones de tensión de alimentación de + -10 % induzcan variaciones de corriente total que alimenta al diferencial de 0,0344 % contra una variación original de 0,9375 %. Es decir, se redujo la variación de corriente con la tensión de alimentación en más de 27 veces, lo cual es bastante importante. Se reducen además los valores de las resistencias empleadas en torno a estas fuentes con lo que el ruido inducido por ellas también se reduce. Los valores de las resistencias se reducen en más de 14,24 veces comparados a los originales.

Se mejora incluso el PSRR a muy baja frecuencia en 33,73 dB!!! y unos 4,06 dB en la banda de audio.

Variaciones de temperatura ambiente de + - 10 % inducen variaciones de la corriente total que alimenta al diferencial de 1,2573 % contra una variación original de 1,2172 %. Ha habido muy poco cambio en este sentido.

La implementación requiere eliminar 2 capacitores de alto valor y costo más 4 resistencias de cierta potencia (de 2W, sólo para dar estabilidad térmica al sistema) por 8 pequeños transistores de señal (encapsulado TO92 y potencia menor a 0,5W c/u) más 4 resistencias de mínima potencia (3,2 mW disipados como máximo por resistencia). Se ahorra costos y peso.

El sistema queda con 19 transistores por canal en lugar de los 11 originales. Incorpora una técnica más elegante y evolucionada, dentro de la simpleza de su diseño de base.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 18, 2012)

Aquí se presenta el grado de independencia de la variación de la tensión de la fuente de alimentación de las fuentes de corriente constante antiguas y nuevas, en cuanto a su corriente de salida traducida en voltaje. Como se puede observar, la nueva configuración logra una independencia casi ideal, es decir, casi una recta horizontal vs. tensión de la fuente de alimentación o V1 en las gráficas. Comparar los delta y (dy) en las tablitas de uno y otro caso. La relación de mejora en las pendientes entre extremos de las gráficas arroja 25,7 veces.

Adicionalmente, se adjuntan el grado de independencia de la variación de temperatura ambiente de las fuentes de corriente constante antiguas y nuevas, en cuanto a su corriente de salida traducida en voltaje. Como se puede observar, no hay cambios significativos ni deterioros importantes de la respuesta. Comparar los delta y (dy) en las tablitas de uno y otro caso. La relación en las pendientes entre extremos de las gráficas arroja 1,14 veces (muy parecidas).

La idea de base sobre todos los cambios que se vienen realizando en las CCS radica en suprimir variables que tengan incidencia en el corrimiento de parámetros estáticos de funcionamiento del sistema como ser la corriente de polarización del diferencial y la corriente de bías del transistor de salida. Estas variables son: el voltaje de alimentación que no es regulado por otros fines (que con los cambios efectuados en las CCS se ha alcanzado el objetivo de suprimir su incidencia en los parámetros de corriente), la temperatura ambiente (que todavía no se han implementado cambios para suprimir del todo su incidencia). Estas dos variables no siempre pueden compensarse entre sí ya que son prácticamente independientes (no digo absolutamente ya que puede existir cierta dependencia en muy pocos y raros casos). Entonces, hay que suprimirlas ya que si bien sus efectos son opuestos vamos a considerar que no tienen dependencia entre sí.

En muchos diseños de amplificadores que uno ha visto polarizan al diferencial de entrada con una simple resistencia a modo de "fuente de corriente constante". En estos casos, usando fuentes sin regular, con una variación de tensión de alimentación de + - 10 % inducen una relación entre máxima y mínima corriente total por el diferencial de un mínimo teórico de 22,22 %!!!! (para voltajes de alimentación tendiendo a infinito, cosa que no se puede dar!!!). La relación máxima puede ser incluso bastante mayor a esos 22,22 %, dependiendo del nivel de voltaje de alimentación, llegando fácilmente al 30 o 40 %!!!. Saquen sus conclusiones: ¿se le puede llamar fuentes de corriente constante?.

Saludos

PD: muchos se preguntarán ¿porqué el voltaje de alimentación de los ejes x llega a casi 72 V (71,94 V para ser precisos), si la CCS original se alimentaba entre 32,7 V y 0 V?. La respuesta a ésto es que si observan detenidamente la pequeña curvatura de la curva de la CCS original van a ver que la curvatura es más marcada a bajos valores de voltaje que a altos valores justamente por la relación que guarda el voltaje suma de los dos Vbe de los transistores (que se encuentran en serie) con el voltaje de alimentación. En la nueva CCS se aprovecha este efecto a favor alimentándola al mayor voltaje disponible que es entre los dos rails (32,7 V x 2 = 65,4 V), aunque otra alternativa es alimentarla de un solo rail y el resultado puede ser igualmente favorable o incluso mejor en el caso particular del amplificador single ended en clase A pura versión 1 (el por qué se los explico más adelante). Es así que si consideran + 10 % de variación llegan a los 71,94 V de análisis. Ver detalle de alinealidad de CCS Antigua y Nueva. Van a notar que la tensión de rail mínima para que la CCS Antigua comience a funcionar adecuadamente es de unos 10,26 V aprox., mientras que para la CCS Nueva es de unos 5,98 V aprox. (que implican 11,96 V aprox. aplicados en total entre los dos rails).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 18, 2012)

En el anterior post les había comentado que otra alternativa era alimentar la nueva CCS de un solo rail y el resultado podía ser igualmente favorable o incluso mejor en el caso particular del amplificador single ended en clase A pura versión 1.

La respuesta a esto mismo es: en el amplificador versión 1, desde el rail positivo se drena corriente constante y el ripple de ese rail es siempre el mismo y es perfectamente predecible, por más que exista o no señal de salida. Desde el rail negativo no se drena corriente constante a no ser que no exista señal de salida. En el rail negativo, de existir señal, el ripple varía conforme la exigencia de corriente que requiera la señal. Si alimentamos la nueva CCS entre los dos rails, corremos el riesgo de introducir algo de ruido (aunque sea muy mínimo y reducido por el PSRR de la CCS) al diferencial (ya que el ripple del rail negativo es variable con la señal y dispone de igual filtrado que el rail positivo). La diferencia media de tensión aplicada entre extremos de la nueva CCS va a variar con la señal aparte de hacerlo también con la tensión de línea. *En este caso particular, se desaconseja alimentar la CCS entre los dos rails*. De todos modos, dada la muy baja pendiente obtenible, si se desea aún alimentar la nueva CCS entre los dos rails puede hacerse tranquilamente con resultados muy buenos ó, si se quiere aún más precisión, habrá que reforzar el filtrado del rail negativo, de ser necesario, para mejorar la "reserva o regulación" (por decirlo así) de ese mismo rail y así intentar mantener una diferencia media más constante sobre la nueva CCS.

Las versiones 2 y 2 final funcionan bajo otro concepto que la versión 1 (no son single ended puros).

En amplificadores con salida complementaria en clase AB y fuentes simétricas no reguladas, estas nuevas CCS pueden conectarse tranquilamente entre los dos rails (aprovechando la zona más lineal a altos voltajes), ya que existe un mecanismo natural de compensación en la regulación de los rails: cuando la señal de salida crece positivamente (hacia el rail positivo), la tensión del rail positivo decrece ligeramente conforme la señal va aumentando de valor, ya que se aumenta la conducción en el rail positivo hacia la salida. Opuestamente, la tensión del rail negativo crece ligeramente en una proporción que puede ser parecida a la de decrecimiento del rail positivo, ya que se reduce la conducción en el rail negativo hacia la salida. Esto trae como consecuencia la mantención de una diferencia de valores medios de tensión más o menos constante aplicada a la nueva CCS que intenta mantener así lo más constante posible su salida de corriente. *En este caso particular, se desaconseja alimentar la CCS entre un rail y 0 V*.


----------



## 0002 (Mar 18, 2012)

Es mejor que un libro lo que escribes Diego, muy pero muy bueno el aporte , será muy interesante ver a donde llega todo esto, mientras habrá que seguirlo de cerca para seguir aprendiendo .

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 19, 2012)

0002 dijo:


> Es mejor que un libro lo que escribes Diego, muy pero muy bueno el aporte , será muy interesante ver a donde llega todo esto, mientras habrá que seguirlo de cerca para seguir aprendiendo .
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, pero no es para tanto!!!. Simplemente procuro analizar lo más que pueda, dentro de mis posibilidades, todo lo que hago para tratar de mejorar los diseños y volcar conclusiones en el foro para que alguien las pueda aprovechar, si les sirve. A veces se torna una búsqueda incansable.

Me gustaría contar con el aporte de muchos ya que muchas cabezas pensando pueden lograr más cosas.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 13, 2012)

Luego de probar distintas configuraciones de fuentes de corriente constante para la alimentación del diferencial y para el mosfet de salida he arribado al diseño que les presento como el que mejor se desempeña (por mucho) en cuanto a variabilidad de corriente versus factores como tensión de alimentación y temperatura. Como pueden ver, no se eliminaron finalmente los condensadores de bootstrap como anteriormente les había comentado tenía intenciones de eliminar, ya que verifiqué que estas últimas configuraciones superaron aún esas otras.

Para que se den una idea: comparado a los esquemas de CCS originales planteados en la versión 1 hay una gran mejora frente a variaciones de tensión de alimentación. En la CCS que alimenta al diferencial la variabilidad de corriente con la tensión de alimentación se reduce unas 275,18 veces. En la CCS que fija el bias de salida la variabilidad de corriente con la tensión de alimentación se reduce unas 449,63 veces. En cuanto a la variabilidad de corriente con la temperatura en la CCS que alimenta al diferencial verifico mejoras de 12,91 % comparado a la CCS original de la versión 1.

Se ha buscado exhaustivamente la mejor relación de R1 a R2 así como de R3 a R4 para que aseguren la menor variabilidad de corriente con la tensión de alimentación.

Hay un redimensionado de componentes en estas CCS para otorgarles estabilidad térmica.

No se vió necesario aumentar el número de etapas de estabilización a más de 3 (frente a una sola etapa en los esquemas originales de la versión 1) ya que no aportaban mejoras significativas. Es decir, entre una etapa (compuesta de 2 transistores) y 2 etapas (compuesta de 4 transistores) hay mucho cambio; entre 2 y 3 etapas (compuesta de 6 transistores) el cambio es menor que entre 1 y 2 etapas; entre 3 y 4 etapas el cambio es mucho menor que entre 2 y 3, y asì sucesivamente.

Los transistores sin marcar son de señal (poca potencia): tipo BC550C o BC560C.

El esquema está presentado con entrada tradicional. En mi caso lo estoy usando con NEWIN: el desempeño es simplemente sin palabras...

Se gana en una mejora en la linealidad en el elemento de salida y en una reducción de la modulación de la señal entrante por la demanda en la etapa de salida traducida en una variación de la tensión de las líneas de alimentación ó incluso también una reducción de la modulación de la señal entrante por la variación de muy baja frecuencia debido a la sola variación de tensión de línea.

P.D.: me pude contactar con el gurú del audio Nelson Pass en unas cuantas oportunidades para comentarle las bondades de la nueva entrada NEWIN y quedó en contactarme con un par de empresas interesadas en eso mismo ya que sus productos no persiguen las menores tasas de distorsión necesariamente. Veremos qué es lo que pueda suceder...

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lo que les presento a continuación es una comparativa de desempeño entre la fuente de corriente constante de salida original de la versión 1 y la fuente de corriente constante de salida mejorada para la versión 1 presentada en el anterior post. Esta comparativa se basa principalmente en el grado de linealización que otorgan estas mismas fuentes a la ganancia del elemento de salida en función de la excursión máxima esperable en la salida del amplificador. Esta excursión máxima esperable sobre 12 ohmios resulta de + - 11,078 V de pico (simétricos) para una señal de entrada de 2 V RMS (dentro del rango audible).

Obviamente que si la corriente de estas fuentes no permanece constante dentro de toda la excursión máxima esperable de la señal de salida va a suponer una alteración de la ganancia del elemento de salida dentro de esa misma excursión y por ende va a implicar generación de distorsión.

Ejemplo en un sistema en single ended y con fuente no ideal (una resistencia como CCS): si la salida excursiona desde el punto de reposo a máximo positivo y la corriente va disminuyendo progresivamente en la medida que nos acerquemos a ese máximo, esto va a suponer una reducción progresiva de la ganancia del elemento y por ende un “aplastamiento” de los picos de los semiciclos positivos de la señal (parecido a una compresión para los picos positivos). Si por el contrario, la salida excursiona desde el punto de reposo a máximo negativo y la corriente va aumentando progresivamente en la medida que nos acerquemos a ese máximo, esto va a suponer un aumento progresivo de la ganancia del elemento y por ende una “elongación o estiramiento” de los picos de los semiciclos negativos de la señal (parecido a una expansión para los picos negativos). En un gráfico ilustrativo se muestra el efecto exagerado en ambos casos de excursión. Como puede observarse, la distorsión es asimétrica respecto al punto de reposo y entonces tenemos como resultado componentes de orden par sumados a una senoide pura como la de entrada al amplificador que da como resultado la imagen de la gráfica del ejemplo que sería la señal obtenida a la salida de nuestro amplificador no ideal.

En el caso particular del amplificador versión 1 van a ver que la variación de corriente de salida entre un mínimo (-) y un máximo (+) de excursión esperable resulta de 1,114 A y 1,074 A, respectivamente. Esto da una variación de ganancia de 3,724 %, que si bien no parece demasiado alta no resulta nula.

El mismo amplificador pero con la fuente de corriente constante mejorada presentada recientemente en el anterior post reduce a 0 (o casi cero, mejor dicho) esa variación de ganancia (al menos considerando unas tres cifras decimales para la corriente de salida): 1,128 A en toda la excursión!. Resulta en una mejora abismal de linealidad con la excursión. La aparición de componentes de orden par no se puede evitar (por la naturaleza propia de la configuración) pero es reducida a niveles aún muchísimo más bajos que los originales.

Para la fuente de corriente constante que alimenta al diferencial la situación es aún mejor dados los bajos valores de excursión de la señal ahí presente, pero no es objetivamente lo que se pretendió mejorar sino que la intención principal fue minimizar completamente toda posible modulación de la entrada por la demanda de la salida traducida en variaciones de tensión de las líneas de alimentación o por variaciones propias de tensión de línea.

La idea de base de diseño fue linealizar al amplificador desde un aspecto menos visto técnicamente hablando y muchas veces descuidado en los diseños comerciales, ya que lo más común de ver implementado para este fin es la degeneración (de emisores o sources) de los elementos activos.

Espero comentarios


----------



## danikain (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola Diego, encantado de saludarte, pese a que soy un mero aficionado veo muy interesante tu proyecto, lo he seguido desde el principio, y aunque no pueda utilizar los términos técnicos necesarios te pido que me des tu opinión, si no te importa.

Estoy tratando de construir una etapa de clase A, y he buscado y buscado, y en el ámbito general el JLH es el que mas me ha convencido, con esa liquidez en las medias y altas frecuencias, lo que no se es si tiene tan buenas especificaciones como tu proyecto. 

¿Crees que me merece la pena armar el JLH? ¿o en su defecto el Hiraga?
Porque me has puesto en serias dudas, con este proyecto y me están entrando unas ganas terribles de armarlo ya que no veo que tenga un presupuesto elevado, al contrario del jlh jeje...
Estas utilizando componentes de buena calidad? Merecería la pena?

Muchas gracias de antemano¡¡¡
Un cordial saludo desde Burgos / España



Hola Diego, encantado de saludarte, pese a que soy un mero aficionado veo muy interesante tu proyecto, lo he seguido desde el principio, y aunque no pueda utilizar los términos técnicos necesarios te pido que me des tu opinión, si no te importa.

Estoy tratando de construir una etapa de clase A, y he buscado y buscado, y en el ámbito general el JLH es el que mas me ha convencido, con esa liquidez en las medias y altas frecuencias, lo que no se es si tiene tan buenas especificaciones como tu proyecto. 

¿Crees que me merece la pena armar el JLH? ¿o en su defecto el Hiraga?
Porque me has puesto en serias dudas, con este proyecto y me están entrando unas ganas terribles de armarlo ya que no veo que tenga un presupuesto elevado, al contrario del jlh jeje...
Estas utilizando componentes de buena calidad? Merecería la pena?

Muchas gracias de antemano¡¡¡
Un cordial saludo desde Burgos / España



Se me olvidaba! 
Es posible utilizar para este proyecto transformadores toroidales de 18v 1.67A?
Rectificado son sobre 25,5v. De ser así tendría una influencia negativa en las especificaciones? O solo seria una perdida de potencia? Perdona seguro que estoy diciendo alguna boludez.
Muchas gracias
Un saludo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola Dani:

Gracias, ante todo!.

Lo que te voy a comentar es sólo una opinión personal y es producto de la experiencia que pude haber tenido montando alguno de esos amplificadores que mencionas y las expectativas que pudieron haber cubierto o no en mí.

1)	El JLH: lo armé y le puse mi impronta (algunas pequeñas modificaciones). Me gusta mucho su desempeño principalmente en voces y en el rango alto, aunque los graves no se quedan atrás. Requiere dos ajustes: el bías de salida y el offset de salida. El punto débil creo es que estos ajustes no son totalmente independientes entre sí (molesta un poco ajustar alternativamente (varias veces!) los dos presets hasta encontrar el punto óptimo). Usé los MJ15003 (dos solamente) para la salida. Implementé de una las dos CCS (en torno a dos transistores, cada una) ya que permite una mejor linealización. Para reducir ruidos implementé un multiplicador de capacitancias. Usé componentes “comunes y terrenales” pero midiendo y apareando todo lo posible. Un pequeño truco, si los amplificadores no los vas a implementar en forma seriada, consiste en sobredimensionar bastante los componentes pasivos como resistencias en puntos críticos del sistema (en torno a las CCS, por ejemplo). Esto puede ayudar a reducir ruidos de origen térmico y otorga confiabilidad y estabilidad de parámetros estáticos. Hubo cosas que me quedaron por probar: quitar el capacitor en el lazo de realimentación (aunque escuché cosas a favor y varias en contra), poner más de 2 MJ15003, degenerar emisores de los transistores de salida (para ganar una mayor linealización), LTP en la entrada.
La numerosa documentación y los infinitos foros de discusión sobre este amplificador es una ventaja a favor y reviste una gran ayuda al principiante.
La entrada es en single ended y la salida es en push pull (según algunos autores, aunque hay otras aceptaciones) precedida por un divisor o splitter de fase.
Es tres etapas.
2)	El HIRAGA: no lo armé.
3)	El Single Ended (en su versión 1 con ciertas modificaciones posteriores): el que más expectativas me ha cubierto y el que más satisfacciones me ha dado (principalmente porque me permitió descubrir en su desarrollo una nueva forma de conexión de su entrada con muchos beneficios). Aunque ya con la conexión tradicional se desempeña tremendamente bien. Me resulta el más musical de todos los que armé y el más parecido a una audiencia real. Hizo un cambio rotundo a mejor con la última modificación (las fuentes de corriente constante mejoradas): no esperaba ningún cambio audible pero me sorprendió muchísimo esto último. La implementación era más un capricho y una obsesión que otra cosa, pero me dejó francamente boquiabierto. Es más, cuando lo implementé, primero lo hice en un canal para tener tiempo de dar marcha atrás si notaba algo mal y arruinaba lo logrado. Cuando lo pruebo y lo comparo con el otro canal lo notaba como deslucido. Llamo a mi esposa y le digo que me indique (sin saberlo) cuál era el canal modificado e incluso me señaló el canal original como el que más le gustaba. Ante esto y debido a mi tozudez seguí con las modificaciones en el otro canal y pensé que sea lo que Dios quiera y GUAUUUUUUUUUU!!! (cuando lo escuché enteramente modificado). No lo podía creer. Era otro ampli.
No sé si me resultó económico, pero no le mezquiné mucho. La fuente de alimentación creo es crucial e incide en la calidad final. Lo podés alimentar con menos voltaje (25,5 V) sin problemas y sin deteriorar sus cualidades pero los 1,67 A te son insuficientes ya que yo utilizo 24 V a 10 A y aunque parezcan excesivos alcanzan a entibiar. La CCS de entrada la probé entre 4,9 V y 37,1 V y cero problema. Los cuatro primeros transistores de la izquierda del esquema de la CCS de salida (los BC) también los probé entre 4,9 V y 37,1 V y cero problema.
No requiere ajustes (gran ventaja).
Es de menor rendimiento comparado al JLH.
Es dos etapas (menor camino de señal: puede leerse como ventaja).

Te subo el esquema de cómo lo estoy usando (aunque sin NEWIN, por el momento) pero te aseguro que se desempeña igualmente muuuuuuy bien.

Espero te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## danikain (Jul 6, 2012)

Vaya muchas gracias, eres de gran ayuda! Oye pues voy a montar tu diseño ya que creo que son componentes fáciles de encontrar y así te voy diciendo que me parece. Una pregunta, los valores de los condensadores son de 4700.1 y 220.1, eso es uno de 4700 y uno de 100nf en paralelo con cada uno de ellos? 
¿los transistores bc560 y bc550 son TO-92 todos con disipador? Ya se que los IRF son los que mas disipador necesitan pero es por confirmar. La resistencia de 0.56 ohm es por lo menos de 7W o 10W? y el resto de resistencias pensaba utilizar de 1/2 W ó 1W.

Diego no quiero que pienses que simplemente estoy copiando lo que ya esta hecho, así sin mas, ya dije que no tenia los conocimientos suficientes para ir puliendo el proyecto junto a ti, pero prometo que are lo que pueda, aunque sea con mi prototipo e ir probando las modificaciones futuras. Y por supuesto comentándolo todo aquí.
Tengo muchas ganas de empezarlo jeje 
Un saludo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 6, 2012)

danikain dijo:


> Vaya muchas gracias, eres de gran ayuda! Oye pues voy a montar tu diseño ya que creo que son componentes fáciles de encontrar y así te voy diciendo que me parece. Una pregunta, los valores de los condensadores son de 4700.1 y 220.1, eso es uno de 4700 y uno de 100nf en paralelo con cada uno de ellos?
> ¿los transistores bc560 y bc550 son TO-92? con disipador?  Los que seguro necesitan son los IRF verdad? porque estos son TO-220, creo.
> Tengo muchas ganas de empezarlo jeje
> Un saludo



Los condensadores son como vos decís: para el de 4700,1 uF es un electrolìtico de 4700 uF más uno cerámico o de poliester de 100 nF en paralelo. Para el de 220,1 uF lo mismo y para los de la fuente también.

Si vas a montar el último esquema que subí, los BC550 y los BC560 no llevan disipador y son encapsulado TO-92. Tampoco es necesario disipador para el IRF9610.

Para los IRF yo usé los IRFP150N (encapsulado plástico). Dotalos de muy buenos disipadores (lo más grande posible, 0,5 grados por vatio o menos si podés) si va a ser disipación pasiva (no usando coolers). No usé micas aislantes por lo que aislé de chasis los disipadores y a su vez entre sí ya que usé 4 independientes. Usé grasa siliconada entre los IRF y los disipadores. A su vez, a los IRF les coloqué pequeñas aletas en "U" arriba de su carcaza plástica (tipo sandwich: disip. - grasa - IRF - grasa - disip.).

La resistencia de 0,56 ohmios ponele en lo posible de 10W (aunque con una de 7W podría andar también). Más capacidad de disipación implica menos corrimiento del punto estático de trabajo y mayor estabilidad de parámetros.

Sos dueño de copiarlo tal cual e incluso modificarlo a tu necesidad, en eso no tengo ningún problema. Justamente, lo que deseo es que sea probado por más de uno y que las experiencias las volquemos acá para enriquecer todo lo que se pueda el diseño de base y así arribar a algo interesante para compartir entre todos los del foro y que incluso trascienda las fronteras.

Suerte y comentame de los avances.


----------



## danikain (Jul 9, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, Diego he estado recopilando los componentes pero tengo un problema y una duda:
Los BC560 y BC550 les he encontrado pero con la letra B y C, cual debo utilizar? Da igual?
Por otra parte los IRF150 no hay manera de encontrarlos, en los sitios que he mirado me dicen que esta obsoleto y no se fabrica, que es muy antiguo, entonces... hay algún equivalente que funcionaria igual, se que los hay, pero que cumplan como el IRF150? Donde les encontrase tu?

Muchas gracias 
Un saludo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 9, 2012)

danikain dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, Diego he estado recopilando los componentes pero tengo un problema y una duda:
> Los BC560 y BC550 les he encontrado pero con la letra B y C, cual debo utilizar? Da igual?
> Por otra parte los IRF150 no hay manera de encontrarlos, en los sitios que he mirado me dicen que esta obsoleto y no se fabrica, que es muy antiguo, entonces... hay algún equivalente que funcionaria igual, se que los hay, pero que cumplan como el IRF150? Donde les encontrase tu?
> 
> ...



Dani:

Tanto los BC550C como los BC560C tienen un hFE entre 420 y 800, mientras que los BC550B como los BC560B tienen un hFE entre 200 y 450. Yo he efectuado las simulaciones y posteriores pruebas concretas con un hFE en torno a los 400. Si disponés de los C podés emplearlos con mejores resultados, pero recordá de verificar el hFE y aparear principalmente en el par diferencial y en el espejo de corriente. En el resto (por las CCS y los transistores en torno a los IRF) no hay mayores problemas en emplear ganancias menores (los B), si no disponés todos del C. Igual son muy baratos y podés comprar varios más para intentar aparearlos.

Resumiendo: si vas a medir uno a uno intentá que vayan los de mayor hFE para el par diferencial y para el espejo de corriente (apareados a la máxima expresión, lo mismo con las resistencias del espejo), y los de menor hFE para las CCS y los que están en torno a los IRF (acá no es necesario aparear, solo igualar entre canales al igual que con los componentes pasivos, me explico?). Esto último tiene mucha incidencia en el balance posicional de la imagen sonora: si no cuidás, por ejemplo, el apareamiento entre canales de las resistencias de realimentación, podés tener desbalances de ganancia en banda pasante de hasta casi 1,74 dB usando resistencias de + - 5 % de tolerancia. Eso es inadmisible.

Por los IRF, yo usé IRFP150N (encapsulado plástico). Creo que podrías usar sin mayores inconvenientes los IRF240N o IRF244N (muy probablemente con mejores resultados). He probado en las simulaciones con el IRF244N e incluso midió un poquito mejor que con el IRF150.

Saludos


----------



## danikain (Sep 5, 2012)

Diego soy Dani, ya me puedes perdonar por tenerte olvidado, he tenido algun que otro percance, entre el trabajo y un problemilla familiar, aun no he podido montar el amplificador, no obstante sigo interesado, tengo el material aunque he intentado medir el hfe de los transistores y no lo consigo con mi polimetro, no se si tu sabras otra forma, si no ya me las arreglare para hacerlo.
Mis mas sinceras disculpas, y tranquilo que de todas todas tengo que montarme el amplificador y no he visto aun un proyecto mas ambicioso que este.
Por cierto que tal con tu patente?, espero que muy bien, te lo mereces.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dani:

No hay problemas. Todo Ok!.

Si tu polímetro no puede medir hFE, podés lograr aparear transistores de una manera muy simple y aproximada:

Conseguite una resistencia de 820 K ohmios por 1/4W o menos y una batería de 9V. Facilita mucho las cosas el uso de un protoboard; caso contrario, podés usar unos cables con pequeños cocodrilos en las puntas. Identificá los terminales del transistor a medir y conectale un terminal de la resistencia de 820 K ohmios a la base del transistor, el emisor del transistor al negativo de la batería (si el transistor es NPN; caso contrario, si es PNP, al positivo de la batería), el colector del transistor al terminal negativo de un amperímetro (si el transistor es NPN; caso contrario, si es PNP, al terminal positivo de un amperímetro). Los terminales libres que quedan de la resistencia y del amperímetro los conectás al positivo de la batería (si el transistor es NPN; caso contrario, si es PNP, al negativo de la batería). Ver esquema.

Conectá todo y espera unos minutos que se estabilice la temperatura del transistor bajo prueba y también de la resistencia: el hecho de manipular manualmente al transistor o también la resistencia para conectarlos al circuito de medición puede alterar significativamente los instantes iniciales de las mediciones a causa de la temperatura adicional que le puedan inferir nuestros dedos. Conviene no tocarlos durante la medición, procurar no respirarles muy cerca, no estar cerca de calefactores ni ventiladores o bajo flujo de aire cambiante (como ventanas o aire acondicionado). Podés incluso cronometrar las mediciones: leés después de X minutos de conectado para todos los mismos tipos de transistores (encapsulados). Yo hice esto último!!!. Incluso no compares en distintos días y temperaturas ambientes: si lo vas a hacer, hacelo todo en el mismo día y no en días inestables. Hacelo incluso en horarios donde no haya mucha variación térmica (mediodía) y preferiblemente con temperaturas altas (verano).

La corriente que midas con el amperímetro va a ser proporcional al hFE del transistor: a mayor corriente leída mayor hFE. Por ejemplo: unos 2 mA van a suponer un hFE de aproximadamente 200, unos 4 mA a 400, unos 8 mA a 800 y así sucesivamente. Acá conviene que el amperímetro sea digital en lo posible. Si el amperímetro es de 3 1/2 dígitos va ajustado en la escala de 2 mA (para hFE de hasta 200 aprox.) o en la escala de 20 mA (para hFE de más de 200 aprox.). Si el amperímetro es de 3 3/4 dígitos va ajustado en la escala de 4 mA (para hFE de hasta 400 aprox.) o en la escala de 40 mA (para hFE de más de 400 aprox.). Lo importante cuando comparemos transistores es procurar no cambiar la escala del instrumento, en lo posible, ya que a veces entre dos escalas consecutivas pueden existir diferencias importantes de lectura. No necesitamos conocer un valor exacto de hFE sino sólo aparear transistores (es decir, comparar valores absolutos de corriente de colector), es por eso que no medimos ni calculamos la corriente de base exacta. Esta corriente de base está en torno a los 10 uA, no varía mucho al colocar distintos transistores de señal (por la relación de Vbe al voltaje de batería) y de paso nos da una aceptable aproximación al valor de hFE en algún punto de funcionamiento (Ic).

Lo ideal sería recrear las condiciones de funcionamiento real (Ic y Vce según las del circuito en cuestión), pero no estamos tan lejos con este simple esquema y puede servirnos perfectamente para el armado de este ampli e incluso para otros muchos circuitos. Es más, la resistencia y el voltaje de batería pueden tomar otros valores. Yo tomé esos valores simplemente por varias conveniencias.

Si lo que pretendés es conocer un valor exacto de hFE entonces podés reemplazar la resistencia de 820 K ohmios por una serie de 680 K ohmios más un potenciómetro lineal de 200 K ohmios y ajustar la corriente en 10 uA exactos y luego medir Ic. El cociente entre estas dos corrientes es hFE.

Por supuesto que existen métodos muchísimo más precisos para aparear transistores y tienen en cuenta muchos aspectos que aquí se obviaron (efecto de la variación de Vbe entre transistores, corriente de base constante y estable, variación de voltaje de alimentación de la batería, etc., etc., etc.), pero el método descripto aquí es muy simple, práctico y que aún nos sirve y mucho.

Con respecto a la patente te comento que le envíe un MP a Holimar y a Solidyne (empresas argentinas) pero lamentablemente no han siquiera contestado. Quien ha contestado y me ha escrito en varias oportunidades y muy interesadamente es nada menos que Nelson Pass y quedó en hacerme de puente con 3 empresas yanquis. Por el lado del INPI no quiero ir... Veremos... Caso negativo, lo publico.

Saludos


----------



## lucasss (Sep 29, 2012)

de donde podria conseguir ese voltaje?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 29, 2012)

lucasss dijo:


> de donde podria conseguir ese voltaje?



Si te referís a los 9V, de una similar a la de la foto

Un abrazo


----------



## 0002 (Sep 29, 2012)

Me parece un proyecto muy interesante, sobre todo por el gran aporte de conocimiento que hay en el tema, creo que empezaré a hacer un ahorro para armar el ampli (ahorro por que necesito comprar buenas bocinas para escuchar de manera decente ).

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 25, 2012)

En el documento adjunto, se analizará y comparará la respuesta en frecuencia de dos esquemas de amplificadores en configuración no inversora construidos en torno a amplificadores operacionales como el LM741, TL071 o similares.

En un amplificador, se implementa el conexionado “tradicional” de la fuente de señal de entrada al operacional. En el otro amplificador, se implementa el nuevo conexionado “NEWIN” de la fuente de señal de entrada al operacional.

El análisis que se plantea en ambas configuraciones apunta en dar a conocer aquellos límites o tendencias que impone cada arquitectura cuando variamos valores de determinados componentes de las mismas. Esa variación de valores se va a centrar en sólo dos componentes reactivos de cada configuración: los condensadores C1 y C2, en ambos esquemas. Generalmente, estos dos componentes se dimensionan casi al final del diseño y sus valores pueden estar acotados por situaciones de compromiso, en ciertas situaciones. Las resistencias, generalmente, quedan fijadas previamente a la determinación de los valores de los condensadores en función de muchos parámetros de diseño: ruido térmico, ganancia, impedancia de entrada, potencia disipada máxima, corriente de polarización, etc.

Espero les sea de utilidad a la comunidad.

Saludos para estas fiestas!.

Diego


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 25, 2012)

Tengo una sensación de déjà-vu.  El genio incomprendido strikes again 

Usando dos renglones escribiendo *la función de transferencia* de cada uno de los circuitos hubieses abarcado *mucho* más que en esas 10 páginas cambiando condensadores y viendo que pasa.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 8, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> Tengo una sensación de déjà-vu.  El genio incomprendido strikes again
> 
> Usando dos renglones escribiendo *la función de transferencia* de cada uno de los circuitos hubieses abarcado *mucho* más que en esas 10 páginas cambiando condensadores y viendo que pasa.



Si quisiera regalar mis esfuerzos y mi tiempo invertido en esta investigación, exhibiría sin problemas la función de transferencia del nuevo sistema. Entiendo lo que esta función representa y lo que permite visualizar (pero no resulta fácilmente entendible para la mayoría de las personas que visitan este foro, sin subestimar a absolutamente nadie en cuanto a sus capacidades de entendimiento). Mi interés es tratar de "llegar" a los visitantes con un lenguaje lo más claro y universal posible (ese es mi principal intento).
Pero, por el momento... la función de transferencia correspondiente a la nueva conexión aún no va a ser posible exhibirla, por cuestiones más que obvias (cuando salga a la luz la detallada investigación que estoy efectuando, te aseguro que vas a poder acceder a todos los detalles de interés, para que te instruyas y lo apliques). Solamente puedo adelantar, por el momento, que la relación de mejora entre las fci de los dos sistemas comparados es directamente proporcional a la relación de C2 a C1 e inversamente proporcional a la ganancia, para cuando R2 es igual o mayor a R1 y para cuando C2 es mayor a C1 (R2 es la de 4K7 y R1 es la de 1K2, en los esquemas comparados). El sistema NEWIN aventaja al tradicional en configuraciones con ganancias de hasta 26 dB para una determinada relación de C2 a C1 (por encima de esas ganancias de tensión, da prácticamente lo mismo emplear uno u otro sistema).

PD: ¿strikes again?. Creo, que lo mejor que hago es compartir mis experiencias con la mejor onda para el foro todo

PD2: por lo de genio, ¡me hiciste acordar que tengo que frotar la lámpara!


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 22, 2013)

Las gráficas que les acerco a continuación es un sencillo análisis de cómo se comporta la salida del amplificador, en cuanto a voltajes y corrientes por sus mosfets, ante la inyección de una señal senoidal pura en la entrada. Sobre el eje primario de las Y (el izquierdo) pueden leer tanto voltajes instantáneos como potencias instantáneas en función del ángulo de rotación de la señal de entrada o salida. Sobre el eje secundario de las Y (el derecho) pueden leer las corrientes instantáneas circulando por los semiconductores de salida. Si bien en reposo (sin señal aplicada) los dos transistores disipan casi prácticamente la misma potencia (valor medio o promedio), es esperable que con la venida del semiciclo positivo de la señal entrante se tienda a valores más altos aún (valor instantáneo).

La recta horizontal de color negro es la corriente de drain por el mosfet superior.

Saludos


----------



## kunio09 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hola Diego como estas, ayer termine de leer todo el hilo del Amplificador Clase A pura de 2 etapas Single Ended, la verdad que es admirable el conocimiento y lo que profundizas en el tema, así mismo como la incansable búsqueda del perfeccionamiento, pero dejando de lado la adulación  ,,,, me veo obligado a satisfacer mi curiosidad por estas cuestiones del sonido de alta fidelidad/costos moderadamente accesibles.

Hoy cuento con dos columnas Polk Audio TSi300 de 35hz a 25khz/ 90db 8ohms (20a150Watts)las cuales tengo hace unos 5 años, y por cuales pasaron dos amplis un hitachi ha4500 clase AB que sonaba bien pero al mudarme a buenos aires este comenzó a enganchar radio disñey y con mi poco conocimiento de rfi/emi no puede sacar la interferencia y la vendi, ahora tengo un Audinac at510 que suena como patada en lo hue,,,,s, y desde que termine de leer todo el hilo no dejan de caerme las babas pensando en montar este ampli Clase A pura. 

La cuestion es que me gustaría saber si exite alguna version definitiva al asunto ya que por lo que pronosticas en tu ultimo comentario quedaba un ajuste mas, si es mucho pedir podria compartir el diseño de la pcb, listado de componentes, y el esquema final del circuito ya que es un gran diseño a mi poco entender y supera en creces al viejo y presente amplificador que hoy tengo....

Una cuestión mas al asunto y es que tengo una seria duda al respecto,,,, e tenido comentarios de otras personas aficionadas al tema que me an dicho que un amplificador valvular de 8 watts clase A pura tiraba lo mismo que el hitachi transistorizado que tenia 40+40 clase AB,,,, este Clase A pura a Mosfet estos 10watts son mas que suficientes para las columnas que tengo,,, ya que el audinac espantoso que tengo dice 30+30 y da pena.


Una Saludos y gracias por tomarte el tiempo en leer.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 16, 2015)

kunio09 dijo:


> Hola Diego como estas, ayer termine de leer todo el hilo del Amplificador Clase A pura de 2 etapas Single Ended, la verdad que es admirable el conocimiento y lo que profundizas en el tema, así mismo como la incansable búsqueda del perfeccionamiento, pero dejando de lado la adulación  ,,,, me veo obligado a satisfacer mi curiosidad por estas cuestiones del sonido de alta fidelidad/costos moderadamente accesibles.
> 
> Hoy cuento con dos columnas Polk Audio TSi300 de 35hz a 25khz/ 90db 8ohms (20a150Watts)las cuales tengo hace unos 5 años, y por cuales pasaron dos amplis un hitachi ha4500 clase AB que sonaba bien pero al mudarme a buenos aires este comenzó a enganchar radio disñey y con mi poco conocimiento de rfi/emi no puede sacar la interferencia y la vendi, ahora tengo un Audinac at510 que suena como patada en lo hue,,,,s, y desde que termine de leer todo el hilo no dejan de caerme las babas pensando en montar este ampli Clase A pura.
> 
> ...



Gracias por interesarte en el tema.

Te comento que es un amplificador que desarrolla 5,1 W RMS por canal aprox. (un poco más, posiblemente, pero no mucho más, ya que empleo un par de mosfets por canal, sino la disipación y los requerimientos se van a las nubes) sobre carga de 12 ohmios (que es lo que dispongo en lo particular de mis bafles). Tus bafles de 8 ohmios requerirán una corriente de bías 50 % mayor a la actual, con lo que con un solo par de mosfets se complica si no bajás el voltaje de alimentación en la misma proporción, ya que la disipación de cada mosfet está medio al límite (35 W) y habría que mantenerla no mucho más de ahí.

El otro camino a seguir sería mantener el mismo voltaje de alimentación y agregar otro par de mosfets, pero habría que analizar cómo queda la respuesta en alta frecuencia (roll off y THD) y se deberían agregar las resistencias de ecualización de source y posiblemente alguna de stopper (para evitar posibles oscilaciones, principalmente cuando se manejan más de un par de mosfets a la salida).

Como verás, se debe llegar a una solución de compromiso.

Cualquier inquietud, no dudes en plantearlo y lo vemos. Por ahí, nos tentamos a desarrollar algo más potente.

Fijate en un post iniciado por tecnicdeso, donde propuse recientemente un amplificador Diamond Buffer muy sencillo que puede operar a 4 ohmios (y con más razón a 8 ohmios), pero con desempeño interesante. No lo he armado ni probado aún, pero arroja buenos números a bajos voltajes de alimentación y, por ende, disipaciones más contenidas.

Saludos


----------

